# NORCAR at the Gate 2012 Summer/Fall Series :)



## sg1

Hey kids,

It's times for the 2012 NORCAR at the Gate Summer/Fall points series!!

Some changes have been made from our original schedule.
The website schedule will be updated to reflect these dates and times.

Here's the dates for the points series:

June 10th (Sunday) doors open at 9am racing at noon
June 16th (Saturday) doors open at 10am racing at 3pm
July 21st (Saturday) doors open at 10am racing at 3pm
August 12th (Sunday) doors open at 9am racing at noon

We'll use 3 out of 4 races for points.

At each race date we'll run:
1/12 17.5 blinky
1/10 WGT 13.5 blinky
1/10 TC 17.5 blinky
1/10 VTA 25.5 blinky
1/18 3100 spec

We'll have fun, interesting, and flowing layouts 

I'll have pics of each layout that will be put down the week prior.

Lets have some fun and enjoy summer racing at NORCAR!!


----------



## mrbighead

I have to come if you have fun and interesting, and flowing layouts. You forgot about the good food.


----------



## Lessen

interesting and flowing are like polar opposites in this game. Just saying..

Hmmm. TC only or VTA too?

Mackin, you gonna run VTA?


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I have to come if you have fun and interesting, and flowing layouts. You forgot about the good food.


Cannot forget about the great pork!!


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> interesting and flowing are like polar opposites in this game. Just saying..
> 
> Hmmm. TC only or VTA too?
> 
> Mackin, you gonna run VTA?


Yup!!


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Cannot forget about the great pork!!


I just told Mackin about that pork. Dave J should be down also I will have a new vta racer too.


----------



## Mackin

Cool, looking forward to it!


----------



## mrbighead

I like to see Joe, its been a few months.I will tell him the good news Mackin when I see him.


----------



## dragrace

*June 16*

Sounds like fun. I will be there on June 16.

Steve Dunn


----------



## starrx

will the gate add USGT??:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

starrx said:


> will the gate add USGT??:thumbsup:


If we have a few guys that would like to run, no problem


----------



## Mackin

starrx said:


> will the gate add USGT??:thumbsup:


I know of a couple of guys here that would like to run it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I may have to bring out the WGT


----------



## sg1

*Draft of possible layout for the first 2 points races *

Oh ya.....
Each square is 2' x 2'


----------



## Lessen

That is way sweet Wayne!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> sweet Wayne!


Yes he is!


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> I will have a new vta racer too.





mrbighead said:


> I like to see Joe, its been a few months.I will tell him the good news Mackin when I see him.


Your son will be joining in the fun? :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Your son will be joining in the fun? :thumbsup:


 yes my youngest son Devin, he like onroad better than offroad.I want to be on the board of norcar, but I will talk to you guys more about it in a few weeks.


----------



## Adam B

I am gonna try to make it also.


----------



## Lessen

Sweet. This sounds like it's going to be a great club race. Can't wait!


----------



## Mackin

Better get working on the new ride.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Better get working on the new ride.


What's new Mr. Mackin? 1:12?


----------



## Mackin

Already got one. TC6.1 for VTA.


----------



## Lessen

Cool deal yo.


----------



## sg1

Less then a week away till our first points race....

I think I'm bringing the WGT out


----------



## sg1

Chuck,

What is on the dinner menu for Sunday?


----------



## Mackin

I thought we could do steaks on the grill, shrimp cocktail, baked potato, salad, and maybe strawberry shortcake.


----------



## mrbighead

Mackin said:


> I thought we could do steaks on the grill, shrimp cocktail, baked potato, salad, and maybe strawberry shortcake.


Mackin, if you cook that some pork lovers will be mad at you. I thought you was getting an xray for your new car, I just waiting on VBC car to come out. I think julie is coming Sunday also.


----------



## Mackin

Cool. Thought I'd try something different. Taco's etc on the menu for Sun.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Taco's on the menu for Sun.


I thought he left in a huff after the ROAR Regional? :freak:


----------



## Mackin

CarbonJoe said:


> I thought he left in a huff after the ROAR Regional? :freak:


That was a good one!


----------



## Lessen

Saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> less then a week away till our first points race....
> 
> I think i'm bringing the wgt out


 !!!


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> !!!


Chaz995i, are you coming Sunday to race?


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Chaz995i, are you coming Sunday to race?


I hope he does... I want to crash him a few times


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I hope he does... I want to crash him a few times


TC and WGT brother!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> I hope he does... I want to crash him a few times


I thought I was the only one like crashing into Chuck.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I thought I was the only one like crashing into Chuck.


LOL. I know to get out of your way.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> LOL. I know to get out of your way.


I'm making the The Gate my home track, so you will be seeing a lot if me.LOL


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I'm making the The Gate my home track, so you will be seeing a lot if me.LOL


Excellent!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I'm making the The Gate my home track, so you will be seeing a lot if me.LOL


Maybe you could move in with Mackin...
You'd be alot closer


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I'm making the The Gate my home track, so you will be seeing a lot if me.LOL


Sweet! The more TC, the merrier!


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Maybe you could move in with Mackin...
> You'd be alot closer


No thanks, all he would do is feed me pork and take all my toys away when I do something wrong.


----------



## Adam B

How many qualifiers, and what does it cost?


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> How many qualifiers, and what does it cost?


Hey Adam,
$20 first class
$10 second

3 qualifers and a main.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Adam B

I will also have a mod touring car if people want to run that as well. I am horrible at it, but it's fun. May be bringing a VTA racer with me if his mama bear lets him go.


----------



## sg1

I wish Goetz would come out and play.....


----------



## Lessen

cue punchlines


----------



## Bigz84

making plans to come down and play also. put me down for 17.5 tc and vta


----------



## sg1

Track is up and ready for some racing!!

Chuck promised me a "pork free" lunch for Sunday


----------



## mrbighead

That's sounds good,a good day of racing and no pork makes me happy.


----------



## old_dude

Awesome looking layout. Sweepers and hairpins, very close to the sketch posted earlier.
I'll be playing with my WGT.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> That's sounds good,a good day of racing and no pork makes me happy.


Just seeing Willie makes me happy......


----------



## Mackin

sg1 said:


> Just seeing Willie makes me happy......



Me too!


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Me too!


Sunday is going to be a big, happy, manfest.....


----------



## sg1

I sent Mr. Goetz a love letter in hopes of bringing him out (to the track).....


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I sent Mr. Goetz a love letter in hopes of bringing him out (to the track).....


Since im planning to video the mains it would be awesome if he were there to announce.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> I wish Goetz would come out and play.....





Lessen said:


> cue punchlines


Cue the sound of a closet door opening...



old_dude said:


> Awesome looking layout. Sweepers and hairpins, very close to the sketch posted earlier.
> I'll be playing with my WGT.


Be careful, or you'll go blind.

Most likely won't be there Sunday. My daughter is playing in fastpitch tournament this weekend.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Just seeing my Willie makes me happy......


You wish.


----------



## sg1

I was waiting for Joe to post something....


----------



## Mike Peterson

I need to set my speedo to "blinky mode"
who has the castle software?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Ron Mick does. He'll be there Sunday. (old_dude)


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Ron Mick does. He'll be there Sunday. (old_dude)


Just have to remember to bring the laptop!


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Just have to remember to bring the laptop!


Are we using the "latest" castle blinky software or the ROAR approved? Anyone know if there is any difference?


----------



## Adam B

If he forgets the laptop, I have the field card. I think you can use it to make it blinky.


----------



## Lessen

blinky sucks.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> blinky sucks.


Nice to see you will be stepping up to the mod class to race with Adam.:tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> blinky sucks.


Wrong board. That dead horse is over on RCTech.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> I sent Mr. Goetz a love letter in hopes of bringing him out (to the track).....


Tell him he can play with Dave, the little people will just try to keep up.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Wrong board. That dead horse is over on RCTech.


Shhhhh... don't mention it. every time you do a motor goes up in smoke.


----------



## old_dude

I have run both and according to Castle the only difference is reliability and if you care a punch limiter. I don't have a problem with anyone running any of the versions from Castle at our club races.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I have run both and according to Castle the only difference is reliability and if you care a punch limiter. I don't have a problem with anyone running any of the versions from Castle at our club races.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lessen

As much as I like my weekends to slow down, bring on Sunday!


----------



## sg1

1 more day....

There are a few of the new D3.5 17.5's in stock


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> 1 more day....
> 
> There are a few of the new D3.5 17.5's in stock


Sounds good I like to have a new motor for this race year.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Sounds good I like to have a new motor for this race year.


Be careful running blinky or you'll burn that sucker up! :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Be careful running blinky or you'll burn that sucker up! :wave:


I won't turn the timing up.lol


----------



## Lessen

For any out of towners on the fence... Still time to get to The Gate. Heats @ 12:00 noon :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Nice racing today everybody! Big thanks too all of the out of towners who came out to support The Gate. That goes a long way


----------



## mrbighead

What a good day of racing, it was a hot day to racing inside it felt like it was 76 degrees inside.See you next Saturday.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Nice racing today everybody! Big thanks too all of the out of towners who came out to support The Gate. That goes a long way


Thanks for having us. I like the group there, but that Bobby seems a little shady.


----------



## Lessen

Quality isn't all that wondeful. Saturday I'll record in HD and try a different position.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for the video Josh, the memory of watching "winger" sail started to fade, lol.


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> Thanks for having us. I like the group there, but that Bobby seems a little shady.


Lol:thumbsup: good one...lol


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Quality isn't all that wondeful. Saturday I'll record in HD and try a different position.
> 
> NORCAR BRP Novice - YouTube
> 
> NORCAR Vintage Trans-Am - YouTube
> 
> NORCAR Touring Car 17.5 - YouTube
> 
> NORCAR 1:12 - YouTube
> 
> NORCAR World GT - YouTube


Josh your the man great job. Ignore my facebook message seems my DROID and ipad are working in two different time zones...lol


----------



## sg1

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday for some summer racing at NORCAR!

I'm glad Willie had an OK time 

Next race is Saturday, starts at 3pm.

Hope to see everyone then!


----------



## sg1

Josh,

I love the videos!
I also love Mackin's commentary in some of them 

-Wayne


----------



## old_dude

Nice job Josh. It isn't often that we get to watch our mistakes in replay.


----------



## mrbighead

old_dude said:


> Nice job Josh. It isn't often that we get to watch our mistakes in replay.


I can hear my name call very to I choke. Thank josh


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Josh for the vids.


----------



## Lessen

Heck yeah guys. Definitely cool to watch the runs in replay. I see no reason Main videos can't become a standard at all NORCAR road races.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Heck yeah guys. Definitely cool to watch the runs in replay. I see no reason Main videos can't become a standard at all NORCAR road races.


We need to put the camera on Winger's TC!!

That roll woulda been awesome to see!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Have to admit that layout looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> We need to put the camera on Winger's TC!!
> 
> That roll woulda been awesome to see!!


Considering I forgot how to drive yesterday I had to come up with new and creative ways to entertain. 

If nothing else hopefully it eased Mackin's concerns about Associated durability.


----------



## sg1

OvalAlston said:


> Have to admit that layout looks pretty awesome.


We try to be creative, yet car friendly 

Thanks!


----------



## Lessen

I could use another camera or two.


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Considering I forgot how to drive yesterday I had to come up with new and creative ways to entertain.
> 
> If nothing else hopefully it eased Mackin's concerns about Associated durability.


No more worries!


----------



## barney24

Great day of racing. Thanks to the D-Town boys for comin' down. Josh, thanks for the video, very nicely done. we'll give ya one of these :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

barney24 said:


> Great day of racing. Thanks to the D-Town boys for comin' down. Josh, thanks for the video, very nicely done. we'll give ya one of these :thumbsup:


Good, that's a thumb.


----------



## Lessen

Those kind of vids will get old very quickly though. I'll have to learn how to spice them up... without a thumb.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Those kind of vids will get old very quickly though. I'll have to learn how to spice them up... without a thumb.


Music, post-production, or driving?


----------



## Lessen

All of the above! Especially MY driving


----------



## Bigz84

*race*

nice job on the videos. 

Thanks for having me down there. It is always a pleasure to race w/ you guys. Top notch facility and people.

Thanks again and see you next time....


----------



## Chaz955i

barney24 said:


> Great day of racing. Thanks to the D-Town boys for comin' down. Josh, thanks for the video, very nicely done. we'll give ya one of these :thumbsup:


Man, you were tearing it up in your one 1/12th scale heat. A little help from traffic and you would have taken that easy.


----------



## Mackin

Killer layout!


----------



## sg1

3 days.....


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> 3 days.....


Grace? I like their music. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> 3 days.....


Did you get time to check out the new motors yet.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Did you get time to check out the new motors yet.


Kinda...

Inductance is pretty much the same as a D3 or Revtech
Resistance is slightly lower
The rotor is very balanced from N to S (N-1300 to S-1301)
The diameter of the one I checked was 12.34mm
The bearings line up nicely, no bind on the rotor
The rotors were shimmed nicely, centered and .01" play.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Grace? I like their music. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Kinda...
> 
> Inductance is pretty much the same as a D3 or Revtech
> Resistance is slightly lower
> The rotor is very balanced from N to S (N-1300 to S-1301)
> The diameter of the one I checked was 12.34mm
> The bearings line up nicely, no bind on the rotor
> The rotors were shimmed nicely, centered and .01" play.


For guys that don't understand that language is it fast.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> For guys that don't understand that language is it fast.


Well... it was in English...

but,

I haven't run one yet


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> For guys that don't understand that language is it fast.


Is that a question or a statement? I don't understand _that_ language.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> For guys that don't understand that language is it fast.


I think there is only 1 left... No body has complained yet...


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Is that a question or a statement? I don't understand _that_ language.


Yes that would be a statement.. As and end user when it comes to which motor is fast, that's why I trust Wayne when buying motors. I have been buying motors from Wayne for about 5 years now, he have not let me down so far...


----------



## Lessen

Wayne is the man. Maybe one day when im missing tenths due to power instead of sub-par driving he can help me too.


----------



## TangTester

mrbighead said:


> Yes that would be a statement.. As and end user when it comes to which motor is fast, that's why I trust Wayne when buying motors. I have been buying motors from Wayne for about 5 years now, he have not let me down so far...


Wayne has been letting me down for years!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Wayne has been letting me down for years!:wave:


That's because Wayne will take apart 100 motors, find the best of the best of each component and build his "uber" motor, find the worst of the worst and build yours :tongue:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Wayne has been letting me down for years!:wave:


Maybe it was a "beat down" for years.....


----------



## mrbighead

TangTester said:


> Wayne has been letting me down for years!:wave:


I think if we were running the same classes, it would be different thing. I will been my WGT car Saturday to get a setup for next race day.


----------



## old_dude

mrbighead said:


> I think if we were running the same classes, it would be different thing. I will been my WGT car Saturday to get a setup for next race day.


Bobby also moved to the ranks of WGT.


----------



## Lessen

So who wants to run Superstock TC with me? Thinking of dropping a hotter motor in the second chassis as throttle control practice.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I think if we were running the same classes, it would be different thing. I will been my WGT car Saturday to get a setup for next race day.


I think you should race it too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> So who wants to run Superstock TC with me? Thinking of dropping a hotter motor in the second chassis as throttle control practice.


Hotter motor, or boost? (or is that a hotter motor via boost?) I still have my boosted foam TC I can run.

Just move to Superstock and drive that full wood!


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Bobby also moved to the ranks of WGT.


By "moved", do you mean he gave up on rubber TC or VTA, or added WGT?


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> So who wants to run Superstock TC with me? Thinking of dropping a hotter motor in the second chassis as throttle control practice.


You and Adam can run mod..


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Hotter motor, or boost? (or is that a hotter motor via boost?) I still have my boosted foam TC I can run.
> 
> Just move to Superstock and drive that full wood!


I don't even own a non-blinky ESC. What turn motor is in your "foam" car? Put some slicks on that thing 



CarbonJoe said:


> By "moved", do you mean he gave up on rubber TC or VTA, or added WGT?


I believe he is temporarily dropping VTA.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> By "moved", do you mean he gave up on rubber TC or VTA, or added WGT?


Joe, he brought a WGT so he's up to three classes now.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> You and Adam can run mod..


I somehow doubt I would learn much from that big of a jump.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Joe, he brought a WGT so he's up to three classes now.


Yes! That is a manly thing to do. I knew I liked that guy.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> joe, he brought a wgt so he's up to three classes now.


jkii


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> I think you should race it too!! :thumbsup:


I still need a receiver,tires and lipo.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I don't even own a non-blinky ESC. What turn motor is in your "foam" car? Put some slicks on that thing


17.5. I might try running rubber tires with the existing setup. No idea how it would handle, since the chassis is so much stiffer than a rubber tire specific chassis.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> 17.5. I might try running rubber tires with the existing setup. No idea how it would handle, since the chassis is so much stiffer than a rubber tire specific chassis.


Well, considering I've been running a foam car since day one, I'm sure you can tweak it to suit rubber tires. My car has been pretty decent lately, little pushy and chattering the inner front on exit, but not too bad. I used to be 1 sec. off the pace locally. I'm about .5 or so the last two times out. I'm confident it's faster in better hands.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, I would run my mod car with you. With the current layout it won't be fast but on the straight. Plus I can't drive it good anyhow. Even if somebody wanted to run foam, who cares? It could just be a class to play around in. Maybe just be an open touring car heat. I built the mod car to have an extra class to run at big races since I sold the VTA car.


----------



## Mackin

Rumor has it someone else will be joining the ranks in WGT. Any guesses?


----------



## Lessen

Mr. Tony Williams of course ??


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Mr. Tony Williams of course ??


You're good!


----------



## Lessen

That's what she said. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

If anyone needs anything Ron and I will be at the track tonight for an hour or so doing some cleaning for Saturday's race

We'll be there from 4:45 till maybe 6:00pm


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> If anyone needs anything Ron and I will be at the track tonight for an hour or so doing some cleaning for Saturday's race
> 
> We'll be there from 4:45 till maybe 6:00pm


Darn I know I need to be there just can't make it. Going through some things... lol down but never out. I'll be back (in my Arnold voice)


----------



## bobbyh808

Wedge I got you, hand to hand sat. Still got that kid in a candy store filling.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Adam B

You guys going to have any of those BRP cars in anytime soon?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> You guys going to have any of those BRP cars in anytime soon?


Are you looking for an oval or road car?


----------



## Adam B

Oh man, I thought it was the same car. I have to talk to my son and see. Probably an on road car though.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Oh man, I thought it was the same car. I have to talk to my son and see. Probably an on road car though.


The difference is just a chassis plate.
The oval has offset batteries.
Some guys just tweek the car even and run the oval car on road.


----------



## jar

*I'd like to run 12th tomorrow.*

Who's in?


----------



## jar

Eric is coming tomorrow, for VTA too.


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> Who's in?


There's a few 1/12 guys.
I think a few out of towners will be running 1/12 also.


----------



## Lessen

Doors @ 10:00
Heats @ 3:00

coughwingercough...


----------



## jar

*Tc*

The TC main made me miss running with you guys. " I'll be back." :dude:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Had a good time today a nice change of pace from running dirt. Just gotta figure out why my motor was getting so hot. From what I have looked up I was in the ball park with my gearing. Too bad the next race isn't until July .


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, I'm excited to see the vid. I didn't have the cleanest race, but the racing was intense yet respectful. Good times!


----------



## mrbighead

jar said:


> The TC main made me miss running with you guys. " I'll be back." :dude:


That's good to hear, we need more people to run stock TC.


----------



## jar

mrbighead said:


> That's good to hear, we need more people to run stock TC.


LoL, I wish you were around when there was only three of us running at Classic.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Yeah, I'm excited to see the vid. I didn't have the cleanest race, but the racing was intense yet respectful. Good times!


I want to see how fast Adam car really is,he bought that new motor from Wanye.


----------



## jar

However, I'm angry at the new guy (with green and grey 12th), for not taking out Klee-Boooski, in the main, I think he actually was; interestingly, cognoscente of situations on the track and demonstrated some talent for having little experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> However, I'm angry at the new guy (with green and grey 12th), for not taking out Klee-Boooski, in the main, I think he actually was; interestingly, cognoscente of situations on the track and demonstrated some talent for having little experience.:thumbsup:


Some of these words are too big for me....


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I want to see how fast Adam car really is,he bought that new motor from Wanye.


One thing I noticed about Adam's car is that it seems to fall off toward the end of the run. Just about every heat he was faster than I at the beginning but with 2 minutes to go I seemed to be able to catch/race him competitively. There's a multitude of explanations to be had but with 1/3 of the race left he didn't seem to have any more motor than my non-tuned D3. 

I was pulling him consistantly through the front of house sweeper. Although, that may be due to me giving up a little on entry to the driver stand carousel in an attempt to throttle on sooner through the kink and around.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> One thing I noticed about Adam's car is that it seems to fall off toward the end of the run. Just about every heat he was faster than I at the beginning but with 2 minutes to go I seemed to be able to catch/race him competitively. There's a multitude of explanations to be had but with 1/3 of the race left he didn't seem to have any more motor than my non-tuned D3.
> 
> I was pulling him consistantly through the front of house sweeper. Although, that may be due to me giving up a little on entry to the driver stand carousel in an attempt to throttle on sooner through the kink and around.


My 1/12 was the same way the first run or two.
The new D3.5's seem to like different timing and gearing.
Once I found that, My drop off was .3 seconds after an 8 minute run.

I'm not a TC guy, but I'd guess the same thing will apply 

You guys had a great run in TC, can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Lessen

My motor was set at neutral with an FDR of 3.88 (140*)

I had dabbled with a 3.66 and 3.80 earlier in the day but didn't like the lack of deceleration off throttle.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> One thing I noticed about Adam's car is that it seems to fall off toward the end of the run. Just about every heat he was faster than I at the beginning but with 2 minutes to go I seemed to be able to catch/race him competitively. There's a multitude of explanations to be had but with 1/3 of the race left he didn't seem to have any more motor than my non-tuned D3.
> 
> I was pulling him consistantly through the front of house sweeper. Although, that may be due to me giving up a little on entry to the driver stand carousel in an attempt to throttle on sooner through the kink and around.


Adam hit a lot in the main his car was faster than mine, I'm not talk about straight line.


----------



## Lessen

Gotcha.

I need to find more speed in my car too. The car kinda sucks through the carousels although it's good into the sweeper and hairpins. I found I needed to be a bit patient when I let you bye in the hairpins because I could pretty much run you over on exit (which I did once, my bad).

BTW, I just transferred the video from the camera to my PC and it looks 10x better than last weeks vids. It's in HD and I adjusted the exposure before I started recording so it look significantly less "washed".


----------



## mrbighead

*Happy Father's Day everyone..*



Lessen said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I need to find more speed in my car too. The car kinda sucks through the carousels although it's good into the sweeper and hairpins. I found I needed to be a bit patient when I let you bye in the hairpins because I could pretty much run you over on exit (which I did once, my bad).
> 
> BTW, I just transferred the video from the camera to my PC and it looks 10x better than last weeks vids. It's in HD and I adjusted the exposure before I started recording so it look significantly less "washed".


I need to drive harder so you won't run me over in the sweeper and hairpins. That was a good layout can't wait for the next one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I need to drive harder so you won't run me over in the sweeper and hairpins. That was a good layout can't wait for the next one.:thumbsup:


I think it was just because you were out of rhythm or something because although I was able to hold on for a couple laps (till I tapped), I was not able to make gains at the same turn.


----------



## sg1

All I know is Bobby finished 4th two weeks ago...

This week he was second....

Next race day???


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> All I know is Bobby finished 4th two weeks ago...
> 
> This week he was second....
> 
> Next race day???


The position after me. I am coming after you like a spider monkey Bobby Hunter. I may buy a WGT by next race just because. :wave:


----------



## Lessen

I need to raise my game. I'm getting left behind. Need more tracktime.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Adam B said:


> The position after me. I am coming after you like a spider monkey Bobby Hunter. I may buy a WGT by next race just because. :wave:


Just let me know Adam. I have my McKune car just sitting around. 

Tim


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> The position after me. I am coming after you like a spider monkey Bobby Hunter. I may buy a WGT by next race just because. :wave:


Yes you should get a WGT, we could learn together. You, Tony Williams, Brian Wedge, and myself would always be a good race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

Tim Stamper said:


> Just let me know Adam. I have my McKune car just sitting around.
> 
> Tim


Talk to you about it soon.


----------



## Adam B

Hey, is WGT blinky or boosted?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Hey, is WGT blinky or boosted?


Blinky. Boost sucks. Ha!


----------



## Adam B

Josh, I charged my battery tonight. It used a lot more MAH during the main, probably due to me over driving to make up for me botching the start. In the first 3 qualifiers it used between 1600-1900 MAH (playing with gearing), tonight it took 2500 to charge.

Seriously WGT is blinky mode? Is that how it's ran at the Halloween Clasic?


----------



## Lessen

Im confident WGT is blinks at our club races and can only assume the Classic is the same.


----------



## Adam B

I am looking to buy a decent tire truer. If any of you have one for sale let me know.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Josh, I charged my battery tonight. It used a lot more MAH during the main, probably due to me over driving to make up for me botching the start. In the first 3 qualifiers it used between 1600-1900 MAH (playing with gearing), tonight it took 2500 to charge.
> 
> Seriously WGT is blinky mode? Is that how it's ran at the Halloween Clasic?


What FDR did you run in the main? I should charge my race pack to see what I used. I don't have a good habit if watching that.


----------



## Adam B

3.88 with 15 degrees of timing. I was playing between 3.72-4.05 and up to 20 degrees timing.


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> Hey, is WGT blinky or boosted?


At the Halloween race and the Indoor Champs it was boosted. Blinky since then as ROAR adopted that rule for everything except the open classes (mod).


----------



## Adam B

So this year WGT will have a blinky class at the classic and possibly champs?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> So this year WGT will have a blinky class at the classic and possibly champs?


The Classic is a possibility, not sure what the Champs has in mind.

I'm going to be placing a BRP order today, let me know if you'll need a kit 

-Wayne


----------



## Lessen

Should be able to find time tonight to work on the main vids. Quality is a lot better as is the angle. Hopefully it won't take forever and a day to upload.


----------



## sg1

We will be doing a track changeover this Wednesday.

If you want to come out we'll be there from 4 till 6:30 or so


----------



## Micro_Racer

Why are you changing the track?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Why are you changing the track?


BRP Road/oval Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> BRP Road/oval Saturday!!!!!!


speaking of oval, what is the bigger class 17.5 or 13.5 stock car

thought about doing the spek truck, but i don't want to buy another battery and tires, i rather buy a different body.

let me know

thanks


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, these vids are going to take a while to upload. Don't wait up. They'll be posted here very early in the morning.


----------



## sg1

17.5 car is more popular then 13.5 car here.

I personally like truck class 
Less work!




Bigz84 said:


> speaking of oval, what is the bigger class 17.5 or 13.5 stock car
> 
> thought about doing the spek truck, but i don't want to buy another battery and tires, i rather buy a different body.
> 
> let me know
> 
> thanks


----------



## Lessen

Wish there was an oval class that captured my interest.


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Wish there was an oval class that captured my interest.


To bad they don't an Indy body that would fit an F1 car.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> To bad they don't an Indy body that would fit an F1 car.


Eh.. Id rather something heavier with rubber tires. Like a TC with stock car wheels and the forward drive removed. Maybe limited rear camber. I have a set of the HPI shoes. I should just run some laps with it for fun to see how it drives.
...and a stock car body if course


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Eh.. Id rather something heavier with rubber tires. Like a TC with stock car wheels and the forward drive removed. Maybe limited rear camber. I have a set of the HPI shoes. I should just run some laps with it for fun to see how it drives.
> ...and a stock car body if course


The TOUR has a class similar except it uses foam tires, 21.5 motor and a 2 cell. They run Late Model oval bodies. At the Firecracker on July 8. They are hve a class for VTA on oval that also can be run with a vintage stock car body and a spec slick (still 4wd).


----------



## Lessen

Interesting. Unfortunately I've no interest in foam at all, as much as id like to support the NORCAR oval program. RWD TC might be too difficult to drive now that I think of it, especially depending on the motor wind. Do you know what the spec slick is?


----------



## old_dude

lessen said:


> interesting. Unfortunately i've no interest in foam at all, as much as id like to support the norcar oval program. Rwd tc might be too difficult to drive now that i think of it, especially depending on the motor wind. Do you know what the spec slick is?


hpi 4791 & 4792.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> hpi 4791 & 4792.


Yeah, those look great mounted on the stock car wheels. I have two pair of the 31mm sets.

So yeah, these uploads are taking FOREVER...


----------



## Lohrr1

old_dude said:


> The TOUR has a class similar except it uses foam tires, 21.5 motor and a 2 cell. They run Late Model oval bodies. At the Firecracker on July 8. They are hve a class for VTA on oval that also can be run with a vintage stock car body and a spec slick (still 4wd).


what TOUR are you referring to? Hadn't seen it yet


----------



## Lessen

*June 16 Mains*

Covering the bottoms of the windows actually made the later videos more washed out looking.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Joe, was your WGT a little pushy on exit? :wave:


----------



## old_dude

Lohrr1 said:


> what TOUR are you referring to? Hadn't seen it yet


I might be confused with that one Rick. It might be the BRL.


----------



## old_dude

Now I am really messed up. I know that class was run at either our BRL race or the TOUR race but that class isn't in the rules for either one. I know it wasn't our idea (The Gate) but it was run.


----------



## old_dude

Found it, it was run at the Hooters Chassis race held at The Gate last fall. There are photos of some of the cars at our F/B page.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, thanks for the videos. I love seeing how I blow every decent run or qualifying position over and over again! LOL


----------



## Lohrr1

old_dude said:


> Found it, it was run at the Hooters Chassis race held at The Gate last fall. There are photos of some of the cars at our F/B page.


I don't think it's what you thought it was, that's our 21.5 single cell pan car class with late model bodies, spec tires


----------



## Lessen

Guess I need to start a new class then


----------



## old_dude

Lohrr1 said:


> I don't think it's what you thought it was, that's our 21.5 single cell pan car class with late model bodies, spec tires


 I'm getting old and the memory is dim sometimes. Some of the photos show rear shock towers. Probably another class that I have mixed up with the one you mention.
Did you have fun last Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

When it comes to oval racing, Ron turned the 1/18th Losi Late Model into a rocket....He put a whooping on everyone, including the "mod" guys.....no one has come back to the track with them.....


----------



## sg1

Lessen,

Do you have time to come out a video tape the BRP racing Saturday?


----------



## Lessen

Can you give me an approx. time frame the mains would run? Maybe I can bring the family out to watch.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Can you give me an approx. time frame the mains would run? Maybe I can bring the family out to watch.


Well...
We start at 4pm.
Say 1 hour per round.
Mains may start around 7pm, give or take...


----------



## Lessen

Be there around 6:30


----------



## Adam B

What is the ESC of choice for 17.5 12th scale? I am thinking SXX V.2 so I don't have to run a receiver pack. What do you guys use?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hobbywing 1s.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne, do we keep any CA in the hobbyshop?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne, do we keep any CA in the hobbyshop?


There was some brush on super glue there, but that is about it.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

*17.5 tc*

What is the preferred body and tire for 17.5 TC?


----------



## Adam B

SKEEMCIRE said:


> What is the preferred body and tire for 17.5 TC?


The Speed 6 is a very neutral body. But from I gather, the LTCR is popular at The Gate. Sweep 32 tires is probably your best bet. They are usually one of the spec tires for larger races and seem to last a while.


----------



## CarbonJoe

The Protoform Mazdaspeed 6, LTC-R, or P37 are all solid choices. Take your pick.

Tires... Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Mediums, or Jaco Blues. The Sweeps seem to be the most popular, and probably are the easiest to get.


----------



## Lessen

Sweeps are certainly easier to get. To me, they are very consistent compared to Solaris. However, now that im driving better it might be a good time to do more extensive tire testing. That's just me though.. id start out with Sweeps for sure.


----------



## Bigz84

*mod touring*

Adam, and all others who want to join in, bring your mod touring on the 21st of July

should be fun....


----------



## Adam B

I didn't think you would be able to make it.


----------



## Bigz84

i mixed up the dates. 

I plan on bringing a friend down to drive my VTA to try to get him back into the hobby. So i'd like to run mod and stock... 

if not, no big deal.....

Just thought i'd throw it out there...


----------



## doitforfun3300

*17.5 tc*

Just moved up from Florida and interested in running here. I see the dates for the point series. Is there a regular racing schedule anywhere/ practice dates? Thanks!
-Brett


----------



## sg1

doitforfun3300 said:


> Just moved up from Florida and interested in running here. I see the dates for the point series. Is there a regular racing schedule anywhere/ practice dates? Thanks!
> -Brett


Hi Brett,

Our website, www.norcarracing.com, has all the dates listed for upcoming races.

We run a NORCAR points series (1/12, 1/10, and 1/18 road), BRP points series (1/18 oval and road), and a few 1/10 oval races.

We don't have any practice days set up.

Here's a link to our facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/pages/NORCA...-Racing-at-The-Gate/203798072974647?sk=photos

There's some good pics of some of the races we put on over the last year.

If you have anyother questions post them here and you'll get the answeres!

-Wayne


----------



## doitforfun3300

Thanks Wayne, So on non-racing dates, the track is just closed up? Or is there a hobby shop on site?


----------



## CarbonJoe

We're a club track, so it's closed unless we have a scheduled event. We do have some parts/supplies on site.


----------



## doitforfun3300

Gotcha thanks. Where do most people race onroad on the weekends NORCAR doesn't hold a race?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Several of the 1/12, 1/10 (bigger scales) guys picked up BRP cars. But, during the summer, other things are going on (baseball, vacations, etc) so some guys just take a break.


----------



## Lessen

doitforfun3300 said:


> Gotcha thanks. Where do most people race onroad on the weekends NORCAR doesn't hold a race?


There's Hobbystop West in Toledo which is also a hobbyshop and has regular racing weekly so that's an option on those any given weekends when you want some tracktime. Also, there is Beaver, PA which is also a club track which holds a handful of races through the summer.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I miss running 1/12th.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne, the new motors in the showcase... 17.5? 13.5?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne, the new motors in the showcase... 17.5? 13.5?


There's some Revtech "Magzilla" 17.5's and a Thunder Power 17.5
The D3.5 17.5's and 13.5's are on order.


----------



## old_dude

D3.5's in 17.5 and 13.5 winds are now on the ROAR approved list. If you care.


----------



## Lessen

Thank you sirs. I may be interested in a 13.5 in the near future (for Fall series maybe if anybody is interested in running SS with me)


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Thank you sirs. I may be interested in a 13.5 in the near future (for Fall series maybe if anybody is interested in running SS with me)


I think ,13.5 would be a good class to start in instead of mod.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I think ,13.5 would be a good class to start in instead of mod.


100% Agreed. Mod is just way off the mark. Granted you don't HAVE to run a 4.5 turn motor but as in all forms of motorsport, the competition dictates many things. I go back and forth with myself about whether or not I would enjoy going back to running a 2nd class. I think for the sake of simplicity and also learning, SS may be the most feasible 2nd class for me now.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> 100% Agreed. Mod is just way off the mark. Granted you don't HAVE to run a 4.5 turn motor but as in all forms of motorsport, the competition dictates many things. I go back and forth with myself about whether or not I would enjoy going back to running a 2nd class. I think for the sake of simplicity and also learning, SS may be the most feasible 2nd class for me now.


I try to run Adam mod car,at the gate its different 
when you have a layout that you need to have driving skills on. A better driver like Blake and Andrew can drive there butts off on a small track.


----------



## losi34

*1/10 touring car*

During the winter which class is has more racers stock or super stock?


----------



## sg1

losi34 said:


> During the winter which class is has more racers stock or super stock?


So far super stock has had nobody, it's just been 17.5 blinky.
During the winter we get a few guys practicing super stock, but not many.


----------



## Lessen

losi34 said:


> During the winter which class is has more racers stock or super stock?


I MAY have a go at running 13.5 TC along with 17.5 this coming fall/winter. I think we might have a small crowd to sustain it, but I'm just speculating at this point. Besides, it's quite early to forcast what will be popular this fall. If I return to running 2 classes, Superstock TC will be my addition. I have a car for it, just need a motor.

Wayne, any idea when the 13.5 D3.5 will be in? I worked enough OT last week to cover it.:thumbsup:


----------



## losi34

Lessen said:


> I MAY have a go at running 13.5 TC along with 17.5 this coming fall/winter. I think we might have a small crowd to sustain it, but I'm just speculating at this point. Besides, it's quite early to forcast what will be popular this fall. If I return to running 2 classes, Superstock TC will be my addition. I have a car for it, just need a motor.
> 
> Wayne, any idea when the 13.5 D3.5 will be in? I worked enough OT last week to cover it.:thumbsup:


Ok thanks. I just bought a tc im just tryinng to get an idea of what motor and speed control i should get. 
Is anyone showing up for 1/18 late model during the brp series? I know there wasa few over the winter.


----------



## losi34

Should i get a " club racing esc" or can i use any esc? I was thinking about a viper system or a tekin.


----------



## Lessen

I don't think so on the late models. I was there last week and nobody was running them. 

(Ooh, that reminds me I need to work on those vids- busy week ya'll sorry)

Are you new to racing? onroad? 17.5 blinky TC is a sure thing at our track so no worries about headcount in that class. Superstock had seen basically no entries last year, but we have some different faces around these days and possibly more than myself who are still learning but looking to push the envelope a little with a more powerful motor.


----------



## Lessen

losi34 said:


> Should i get a " club racing esc" or can i use any esc? I was thinking about a viper system or a tekin.


Everything we run is blinky (no ESC timing) so a club spec speed control would be fine, although many adjustable timing ESC's can be put into "blinky" mode. Personally, I have a Novak Havok Pro and Speed Passion Cirtix.


----------



## losi34

Lessen said:


> I don't think so on the late models. I was there last week and nobody was running them.
> 
> (Ooh, that reminds me I need to work on those vids- busy week ya'll sorry)
> 
> Are you new to racing? onroad? 17.5 blinky TC is a sure thing at our track so no worries about headcount in that class. Superstock had seen basically no entries last year, but we have some different faces around these days and possibly more than myself who are still learning but looking to push the envelope a little with a more powerful motor.


Yea im new with tcs. I race dirt oval in the summer and fall so i need a track to go to when not racing dirt oval.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I MAY have a go at running 13.5 TC along with 17.5 this coming fall/winter. I think we might have a small crowd to sustain it, but I'm just speculating at this point. Besides, it's quite early to forcast what will be popular this fall. If I return to running 2 classes, Superstock TC will be my addition. I have a car for it, just need a motor.
> 
> Wayne, any idea when the 13.5 D3.5 will be in? I worked enough OT last week to cover it.:thumbsup:


I just received word the D3.5 13.5's are shipping tomorrow 
The 17.5's are on B.O.
Some 12.5mm high RPM rotors are on the way too.


----------



## Lessen

Schweet!


----------



## Adam B

Wayne, do you ship motors out? I want a 13.5. I am going to convert my mod to a super stock car I guess so I can run in Toledo also.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Wayne, do you ship motors out? I want a 13.5. I am going to convert my mod to a super stock car I guess so I can run in Toledo also.


We can do anything 

I'll post on here when they arrive.


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> We can do anything


Alrighty then. When they come in, deliver it to me. It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive. :tongue:


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Alrighty then. When they come in, deliver it to me. It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive. :tongue:


Only 2 1/2 hours?? That's not bad!


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Only 2 1/2 hours?? That's not bad!



That's Wayne he always making people happy, your the best. Just get me a good motor that's faster than Adam's.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> That's Wayne he always making people happy, your the best. Just get me a good motor that's faster than Adam's.


Adam said he needs the faster motor...
I'll let you two duke it out next race day to see who gets the faster motor 

Maybe Josh needs it...


----------



## Adam B

Until you can by skills, I need the HP to make up for my horrible driving.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Adam said he needs the faster motor...
> I'll let you two duke it out next race day to see who gets the faster motor
> 
> Maybe Josh needs it...


I guess you need to order more motors, bobby's going to want one and Mr. T Williams.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> Until you can by skills, I need the HP to make up for my horrible driving.


horrible driving??? come on.... your ran off a 9.3 when i was there. did you match that the second round or beat it?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Maybe Josh needs it...


Pfft. I don't need a faster motor to pass slower drivers :wave: 

j/k, I'm not picky. A slightly better motor isn't going to make up for my taps.

With that said, I'll just commit to SS TC now. I'm in, who's gonna run 2 TC classes with me?


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Pfft. I don't need a faster motor to pass slower drivers :wave:
> 
> j/k, I'm not picky. A slightly better motor isn't going to make up for my taps.
> 
> With that said, I'll just commit to SS TC now. I'm in, who's gonna run 2 TC classes with me?


Count me in....


----------



## Adam B

Once I get a 13.5 I am in for super stock


----------



## Lessen

Awesome. Touring car on the move! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

How about adding a race on July 28? The track is already set up and I'm sure some folks would like to race.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> How about adding a race on July 28? The track is already set up and I'm sure some folks would like to race.


My calendar looks empty that weekend. 

Wayne, ill pick up that 13.5 next week. Got my extra cash this check.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mackin said:


> How about adding a race on July 28? The track is already set up and I'm sure some folks would like to race.


cool idea... If we do open on the 28th, we will need to schedule another track building day - maybe Wed Aug 1st? and more importantly WHO can help :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Mackin said:


> How about adding a race on July 28? The track is already set up and I'm sure some folks would like to race.


Wayne and I discussed this a couple of days ago also. It was scheduled as the painting weekend i think.
Lets see how many are interested.
Roll call everyone!!
I'll be in for WGT


----------



## mrbighead

old_dude said:


> Wayne and I discussed this a couple of days ago also. It was scheduled as the painting weekend i think.
> Lets see how many are interested.
> Roll call everyone!!
> I'll be in for WGT


Count me in vta and 17.5.


----------



## Adam B

No promises here for the 28th. Kinda hard to do two weeks in a row again if we are busy at work.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

I'll be there for 17.5 TC. I need all the track time I can get.


----------



## Lessen

I would be in for touring car but I cannot come out to help with a track build on 8/1. That's my boys birthday.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> No promises here for the 28th. Kinda hard to do two weeks in a row again if we are busy at work.


I could write your boss a note so you can go racing!


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> I could write your boss a note so you can go racing!


We can try that, but my boss is a prick. LOL


----------



## Bigz84

What time would the racing start? If early enough, count me in.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> We can try that, but my boss is a prick. LOL


You're not self employed, are you?


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> You're not self employed, are you?


Yeah, that's how I know.


----------



## Lessen

*Two things...*

1. Bump for July 28 *Roll Call*!

2. Anybody care to shed some light on an approximate FDR I should expect to run in 13.5 blinky TC?

Ok, make it 3 things...

3. Originally the track change was scheduled for post race on the 21st. Would we be interested in simply sliding that to the 28th post race? Maybe start the program a little earlier?


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> 1. Bump for July 28 *Roll Call*!
> 
> 2. Anybody care to shed some light on an approximate FDR I should expect to run in 13.5 blinky TC?
> 
> Ok, make it 3 things...
> 
> 3. Originally the track change was scheduled for post race on the 21st. Would we be interested in simply sliding that to the 28th post race? Maybe start the program a little earlier?


Track change a possibility that day.


----------



## Adam B

Wayne, did the 13.5 D3.5 come in yet?


----------



## sg1

Due today


----------



## sg1

D3.5 13.5's are here 
Along with a few 12.5mm high RPM rotors.


----------



## Lessen

Can you set one aside for me Wayne? Ill purchase next weekend when im there for BRP. Cash in wallet


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Can you set one aside for me Wayne? Ill purchase next weekend when im there for BRP. Cash in wallet


Will do 

There's only 2 left now....wow...
They went FAST!!


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys. I'm finally splitting the BRP video from the 23rd now. They probably won't be uploaded until morning but just consider it something else to look forward to this 4th.  Sorry it took so long to get around to it. Life....:drunk:


----------



## Lessen

*Norcar brp 6/23/12*

ROAD A-main






Rookie






OVAL B-main






OVAL A-main


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## sg1

Adam,

Motor will be there Saturday!

-Wayne


----------



## Adam B

Thank you sir!


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> Thank you sir!


Happy belated birthday sir.


----------



## Adam B

bobbyh808 said:


> Happy belated birthday sir.


Thanks! See you soon.


----------



## Adam B

The wait is killing me. I am actually going to work on my cars this week and do some of that preparing stuff i hear about.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> The wait is killing me. I am actually going to work on my cars this week and do some of that preparing stuff i hear about.


6 more days till racing....

The next fun layout will be down Wednesday, pics will be posted 

I'm thinking WGT for me.


----------



## Lessen

Stock and Superstock TC for me. This should be interesting 

Adam, will you have your SS car?


----------



## Lessen

So we could have a really nice 17.5 TC turnout this weekend. I'm thinking possibly 8 cars? Sweet!


----------



## old_dude

The track flip is Wednesday pics should follow.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> 6 more days till racing....
> 
> The next fun layout will be down Wednesday, pics will be posted
> 
> I'm thinking WGT for me.


What time are you opening on Saturday and what time is racing starting?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Stock and Superstock TC for me. This should be interesting
> 
> Adam, will you have your SS car?


Yes I should have it ready, but it's going through a complete rebuild and starting over from scratch with set up.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam[RIGHT said:


> [/RIGHT] B;4230787]Yes I should have it ready, but it's going through a complete rebuild and starting over from scratch with set up.


Why who's rebuild it for you?


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> What time are you opening on Saturday and what time is racing starting?


Www.norcarracing.com


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Www.norcarracing.com


Thanks,


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Thanks,


Would you like me to have coffee and donuts there for you? 

I'm not sure if Chuck was going to cook pork or not for us.....


----------



## Mackin

sg1 said:


> Would you like me to have coffee and donuts there for you?
> 
> I'm not sure if Chuck was going to cook pork or not for us.....



No pork. I've had enough BBQ to last for a while.


----------



## Adam B

mrbighead said:


> Why who's rebuild it for you?


I am working on it myself silly. That's why it will probably be a total crap fest for me. When I built the mod car I was told to go "very soft" on everything. Now I am going to copy a set up from one of the team drivers and go from there. Also taking off the Tamiya shocks and going to the xray ones.


----------



## Lessen

Im just going to start my SS chassis with the same general setup as my 17.5 and adjust as necessary. I really have no idea what to expect so we'll see what happens.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Im just going to start my SS chassis with the same general setup as my 17.5 and adjust as necessary. I really have no idea what to expect so we'll see what happens.


Bring parts....


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> I am working on it myself silly. That's why it will probably be a total crap fest for me. When I built the mod car I was told to go "very soft" on everything. Now I am going to copy a set up from one of the team drivers and go from there. Also taking off the Tamiya shocks and going to the xray ones.


I thought you would get Ray to do it for you. Lol
No pork sounds like a good day of race.josh are you going to video the races this weekend?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Bring parts....


I always bring parts.  



mrbighead said:


> josh are you going to video the races this weekend?


Yes sir! I need to get there early to reserve the video table


----------



## Lessen

So is it just us in 13.5 Adam or is Willie gonna show us how it's done?

I think I'm gonna dig out a body I painted a few years ago (before I started running physical onroad cars)


----------



## Adam B

I think Todd is going to run 13.5. Not sure about Willie. I thought somebody else was going to do 13.5 also. Maybe Bobby is going to convert one of his cars.


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> I think Todd is going to run 13.5. Not sure about Willie. I thought somebody else was going to do 13.5 also. Maybe Bobby is going to convert one of his cars.


Nope, im thinking retirement. Hard to stay pumped about racing if your not racing.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> I think Todd is going to run 13.5. Not sure about Willie. I thought somebody else was going to do 13.5 also. Maybe Bobby is going to convert one of his cars.


No, I'm just running vta.


----------



## mrbighead

Joe, are you racing Saturday?


----------



## Lessen

bobbyh808 said:


> Nope, im thinking retirement. Hard to stay pumped about racing if your not racing.


You havn't been anywhere to race Bobby? I know it does kind of suck when there are long dry spells without local racing, I'm with ya, but if peeps that want to race will speak up maybe we can keep things a little livelier. Personally, I am all about helping maintain strong attendence throughout the summer months even though I understand they are generally slower for obvious and understandable reasons. I am a fairly hardcore racefan and I can't be the only person who wants to race all year. I think you traveling to race within the region was helping your program bigtime. You had a super strong race last time at The Gate. I've watched the video many times. We'll see ya on Saturday. I'm sure you'll be trying to figure out how you're going to run 4 classes. 

Joe, why don't you put a 13.5 in that "foam" chassis of yours???? You know you want to...:wave:


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> No, I'm just running vta.


What! No touring car? How is Bobby supposed to get another crack at you? That's weak.:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> What! No touring car? How is Bobby supposed to get another crack at you? That's weak.:tongue:


I can run my 17.5 car with the 13.5 class if I have to.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I think Todd is going to run 13.5. Not sure about Willie. I thought somebody else was going to do 13.5 also. Maybe Bobby is going to convert one of his cars.


yeah, i'll be there. I'm bringing the 13.5, 17.5, and vta. Plan is to bring a friend to run my vta. if he doesn't come, i'll run both 17.5 and 13.5.

adam, if you building your car for 13.5, don't change a thing from your 17.5 set up, just drop a few teeth off the pinion. i'll probably be pitting by you so we will compare setups.... unless you don't like your 17.5 setup

see you then


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I can run my 17.5 car with the 13.5 class if I have to.


So smug.. You do that


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> just drop a few teeth off the pinion.


How many is a few Todd? I guess "few" is relative to the specific chassis. I've read common FDR's for 13.5 is somewhere around 4.5 -5.0? Is that too high? I was running around 3.90 at the last race and my 17.5 speed seemed competitive then.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> How many is a few Todd? I guess "few" is relative to the specific chassis. I've read common FDR's for 13.5 is somewhere around 4.5 -5.0? Is that too high? I was running around 3.90 at the last race and my 17.5 speed seemed competitive then.


I'll be dropping 3-4 teeth and checking temps from there. with this new motor i got, i'll be guessing off the get go. I'll definitely be pulling the car after 2 minutes of my 1st practice. would hate to fry another motor there..... track layout will be a factor too on my gearing.

need to see that layout drawing......

see you Saturday...


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> I'll be dropping 3-4 teeth and checking temps from there. with this new motor i got, i'll be guessing off the get go.


I did a bit more digging and ended up at Novak's website. There is a chart there of recommended FDR's for given motor turns and racing discipline. 4.5 is the suggested FDR for 13.5 touring car (at 0* motor timing). For my JRX-R that's 7 less pinion teeth than I ran in 17.5 last club race and my speed was just as good as the leader's when I drove clean. Just sharing.


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> So is it just us in 13.5 Adam or is Willie gonna show us how it's done?
> 
> I think I'm gonna dig out a body I painted a few years ago (before I started running physical onroad cars)


C'mon, let's just get'r done; mod. Git out those 5.5s and let's do some driving. Then, when we get sick of wrecking front ends on Carrousels we can all go back to 17.5.

No really, what's the point, let's just run open as an optional class. I mean, how many extra classes do we want to make? Not to mention, there are people out there who can smoke anyone with a boosted 13.5l; LoL, you'll get smoked by the same people anyway. The only difference is throttle control.

If we make it open, I'll do my best to join in.


----------



## jar

*That said.*

Looking forward to some stock 12th.:hat:

Can someone tell me how to spell 12th; is it 2wealfthh?


----------



## bobbyh808

jar said:


> C'mon, let's just get'r done; mod. Git out those 5.5s and let's do some driving. Then, when we get sick of wrecking front ends on Carrousels we can all go back to 17.5.
> 
> No really, what's the point, let's just run open as an optional class. I mean, how many extra classes do we want to make? Not to mention, there are people out there who can smoke anyone with a boosted 13.5l; LoL, you'll get smoked by the same people anyway. The only difference is throttle control.
> 
> If we make it open, I'll do my best to join in.


Wow, slow down there tiger.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> No really, *what's the point*, let's just run open as an optional class. I mean, how many extra classes do we want to make?


I'll play this game...

1. I would like more tracktime
2. I personally do not care for inverted starts are backwards mains
3. I personally have little interest in pan cars
4. I want to challenge myself
5. I want to see the club grow

If you'll notice, from reading the last page or so, that the few people running 13.5 this weekend are continuing to run 17.5. So to answer your question... Guys that want to race more will get theirs, the strength of the 17.5 class is probably not in danger and the club makes a few more bucks. The only "downside" that I can see from my brief experience within this scene is that the extra class will draw out the program a bit longer. 10min x4. Big whoop...

Considering all the things that are happening within the scene in proximity to The Gate I think the timing couldn't be much better to add a faster touring car class and I'm proud to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Adam B

My reason to run boosted 13.5 is to get more practice for bigger events like the Grand Slam Series, if there is one, or other large races. Running blinky 17.5 forever isn't going to make me a better driver in the long run. If the Gate was to run an open mod class all the time, I would do that as well. But, since MSI has closed, the nearest onroad carpet track for me is Toledo, and they do not run a 17.5 touring car class at all. They have 2 styles of VTA, and blinky 13.5. Plus I have a nearly new Xray that needs to have it's durability tested. So why not bang against Josh's Losi and see which one is stronger?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> My reason to run boosted 13.5 is to get more practice for bigger events like the Grand Slam Series, if there is one, or other large races. Running blinky 17.5 forever isn't going to make me a better driver in the long run. If the Gate was to run an open mod class all the time, I would do that as well. But, since MSI has closed, the nearest onroad carpet track for me is Toledo, and they do not run a 17.5 touring car class at all. They have 2 styles of VTA, and blinky 13.5. Plus I have a nearly new Xray that needs to have it's durability tested. So why not bang against Josh's Losi and see which one is stronger?


There will be a Grand Slam series 
It may also have 13.5 boosted 

See you Saturday!


----------



## Adam B

I think Tim Stamper is coming with me also. That's another pan car racer for you guys.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I think Tim Stamper is coming with me also. That's another pan car racer for you guys.


Pan cars are good!


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> My reason to run boosted 13.5 is to get more practice for bigger events like the Grand Slam Series, if there is one, or other large races. Running blinky 17.5 forever isn't going to make me a better driver in the long run. If the Gate was to run an open mod class all the time, I would do that as well. But, since MSI has closed, the nearest onroad carpet track for me is Toledo, and they do not run a 17.5 touring car class at all. They have 2 styles of VTA, and blinky 13.5. Plus I have a nearly new Xray that needs to have it's durability tested. So why not bang against Josh's Losi and see which one is stronger?


Boost!? Who said anything about boost? I thought Superstock was blinks 13.5.



sg1 said:


> Pan cars are good!


Pan cars are GREAT!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Pan cars are good!


Mmmm......pancars


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Joe, are you racing Saturday?


Unfortunately, no. I have two weddings to attend.


----------



## Adam B

OHHHH, i thought 13.5 there was boosted. If not, that's cool. I wasn't going to boost mine anyhow. So blinky 13.5, that's even better for when/if I make it to toledo.


----------



## Adam B

I like pan cars, really like WGT. But cutting tires isn't for me. It's hard to adjust my head into buying something, then taking half it's life away and hope to make it through a race day. I know WGT is better then 12th scale, but still. It's like buying a new car, and before you leave the parking lot the odometer says 50,000 miles.


----------



## Chaz955i

Wayne, does the track have any WGT tires in stock?

LTB,
Swinger Winger


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> OHHHH, i thought 13.5 there was boosted. If not, that's cool. I wasn't going to boost mine anyhow. So blinky 13.5, that's even better for when/if I make it to toledo.


Yeah, I was just going by the specs listed on the NORCAR site.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Looking forward to some stock 12th.:hat:
> 
> Can someone tell me how to spell 12th; is it 2wealfthh?


Oh, and its twelfth. Here, I'll even provide the link so you dont have to ask us how to spell dictionary. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/twelfth?s=t&ld=1032


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> Oh, and its twelfth. Here, I'll even provide the link so you dont have to ask us how to spell dictionary.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/twelfth?s=t&ld=1032


Thanks, I was wondering.

I believe the Halloween is not going anywhere anytime soon, especially with Wayne running it. 

As for multiple motors in a class all I see is revenue maximization rather than competition enhancement. I know Wayne likes revenues but, I believe it's not what he's running the Gate for (although keeping it open is, I'm sure, a constant worry).


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Thanks, I was wondering.
> 
> I believe the Halloween is not going anywhere anytime soon, especially with Wayne running it.
> 
> As for multiple motors in a class all I see is revenue maximization rather than competition enhancement. I know Wayne likes revenues but, I believe it's not what he's running the Gate for (although keeping it open is, I'm sure, a constant worry).


Look, I completely understand peoples (not just you) resistance to too many classes. It boils down to diluting others, which is not good for competition I agree. However, at the moment I do not see SS taking away from other classes, especially stock. 13.5 isn't taking me away from VTA. I've washed my hands of that already. It's simply an extra class for a few TC guys to get more tracktime. Make no mistake, even though The Gate is non-profit, it is still a business. By my count there will be 3 Superstock cars there this Saturday. Two of which are travelling fairly significant mileage to get here and all of which might not otherwise be running a second class. That's also 30-50% of what a 17.5 TC turnout is at ANYTIME of the year. This weekend, in the middle of July, The Gate will host an add-on class that is majority compiled of out-of-staters. Not sure how this is a bad thing.


----------



## sg1

I'm surprised Joe hasn't commented yet on this topic...


----------



## Adam B

Josh has a point. Everybody that has spoke up about the SS class still plans on running the 17.5 class. We are using extra cars. And, since SS is 13.5 only, how will it not make competition?


----------



## Chaz955i

*Superstock*

We ran some superstock last summer. Nothing blew up, the world didn't end, nobody was forced to race it. This is nothing new. Get over it.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Get over it.


You go girl!


----------



## Mike Peterson

+1 for 13.5

What time does the doors open?


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> +1 for 13.5
> 
> What time does the doors open?


Doors open at 10am racing at 3pm 

Only 5 hours to practice!


----------



## CarbonJoe

As is the policy at most tracks, three cars make a class. Bring 'em out and run 'em, regardless of what Rudi wants or thinks you should run.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mike Peterson said:


> +1 for 13.5
> 
> What time does the doors open?


Doors 10 Racing 3

Bringing out the TKX-10?

Will Bjorn Gaye be joining you?


----------



## Mike Peterson

I'll be solo.....Byorn is working or the redesign of the 2006 Saturn Vue, apparently Saturn got alot worng. 

might try this "12elveth" scale thing too....


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> As is the policy at most tracks, three cars make a class. Bring 'em out and run 'em, regardless of what Rudi wants or thinks you should run.


I knew Joe had a post inside of him wanting to come out....


----------



## Lessen

I like this page.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I like this page.


All we need is Goetz to come out.....


----------



## Adam B

No, we need Bobby to snap out of his funk. That big ol teddy bear is a blast to have around. Bobby Hunter, I am talking to you sir! Dust off your stuff, pack up and be there saturday. Don't bring a bunch of money, you still can't buy talent, I know I been trying. But you can buy horsepower!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> All we need is Goetz to come out.....


and maybe after he does he can visit us at the track.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> All we need is Goetz to come out.....


Do we have a closet at the Gate?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> All we need is Goetz to come out.....


Serve...



Chaz955i said:


> and maybe after he does he can visit us at the track.


Ace!


----------



## old_dude

The new layout is down with the help of Steve S., his family and Josh. We tried to build corners that will not kill those 13.5 TC's that you guys are planning on racing. What I am more worried about are the walls at the end on the straights!!!


----------



## sg1

*Layout for the next 2 weeks!!*

This is pretty close to what we put down 
a few radii are larger, but a pretty good representation!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Looks good!


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> Looks good!


So do you!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

I know!


----------



## sg1

*Added race day!*

Don't forget, next weekend (Saturday the 28th) we will be having another club race!!

We'll have the current layout down for that race too.


----------



## Lessen

New motor installed.

Goals:
1. Do not destroy car
2. Avg. lap within 1.2 sec. by end of day.

Reasonable or no?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> New motor installed.
> 
> Goals:
> 1. Do not destroy car
> 2. Avg. lap within 1.2 sec. by end of day.
> 
> Reasonable or no?


no.....


----------



## Adam B

average lap within 1.2 of what?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> average lap within 1.2 of what?


Of each other, I'm sure. Just aiming for consistency, right Josh?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> no.....


Ha! Thanks for the support Wayne 



Adam B said:


> average lap within 1.2 of what?


Well... not Wise that's for sure!




CarbonJoe said:


> Of each other, I'm sure. Just aiming for consistency, right Josh?


What he said ^

I guess if I can manage to drive it as consistently as my 17.5 I would consider that a pretty stout accomplishment. I like the top 5/10/20 laps that the program gives us, but I wish it included overall consistency. I guess I could do it manually, but I guess I have better things to do in the pits.


----------



## Adam B

I see your name trolling the bottom of the page Bobby Hunter. You going to be there saturday buddy?


----------



## Mike Peterson

5/10/20gives you a pretty good idea, I used to do the math all the way out to the end, but the 5/10/20 spread tells you what you allready know. 

example. 

9.0 hot lap
9.2 top 5
9.35 top 10
9.6 top 20 

I would bet the ave for the whole run ends up being 9.8 or so, with little to no mistakes. The bigest advantage this information gives you is:

1. are you on pace, (can you run a hot lap close to the leaders) 
2. If your on pace, why are you falling off,( can you run good laps consistantly, or do you just land a random fast lap)

Goes back to the classic Goetz 525 rule...(when we ran for 5 min)

1. Fastest lap within the first 5 laps
2. No laps .2 slower than you fastest
3. Slowest lap within the last 5 laps

525....

and it's hard as FU** to do......


----------



## Lessen

5/10/20 is great if you're in the ballpark and able to "race" others at that particular event. However, a consistency rating is more valuable (IMO) for those gauging their own driving improvement. The number is also not dependent on time so one can compare and judge improvement over multiple events and conditions as well as heat to heat on the same day. I like that 525 rule, although its quite a bit out of my league.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Don't forget, next weekend (Saturday the 28th) we will be having another club race!!
> 
> We'll have the current layout down for that race too.


I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make that one, but it looks like it'll be a go! That's great, because I NEED some tracktime. Bobby is leaving me in his dust!



Adam B said:


> I see your name trolling the bottom of the page Bobby Hunter. You going to be there saturday buddy?


Of course he'll be there! Joe can't make it and Willy is only running VTA. It's like a W in the bag! :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> It's like a W in the bag! :wave:


At least it's not a big D in the bag...


----------



## sg1

26 1/2 more hours.... PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Adam B

crap, I still have to work on my stuff. Stupid work always gets in the way.


----------



## Mike Peterson

ugh....I am really going to do this aren't I?

Just brused off the dust from the last time I ran.......November of last year...


----------



## Chaz955i

Mike Peterson said:


> ugh....I am really going to do this aren't I?
> 
> Just brused off the dust from the last time I ran.......November of last year...


Just think back to how much fun you were having in November.

Better now, right? 

Just doing what I can to help. 

See ya tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> ugh....I am really going to do this aren't I?
> 
> Just brused off the dust from the last time I ran.......November of last year...



I bet if Goetz was to your left and Jimmy was to your right you'd feel better....


----------



## Mike Peterson

sg1 said:


> I bet if Goetz was to your left and Jimmy was to your right you'd feel better....


then it's a party!:hat:


----------



## Lessen

Can't flippin wait. Spent a lot of time on the cars last night. Should be a really fun day!


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> then it's a party!:hat:


Since Goetz and Jimmy won't be there... Can you use Josh?


----------



## Mike Peterson

sg1 said:


> Since Goetz and Jimmy won't be there... Can you use Josh?


sure....he will do....

as long as seaball delivers my 13.5 to me today......or its just a 17.5 day.....

SEABALL!

MOTOR!

NOW!


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> then it's a party!:hat:



...in your mouth...


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> ...in your mouth...


ugh.....just like november........


----------



## Bigz84

Well, my buddy can't make it this weekend to run VTA, but he said he will try next weekend.

i am going to bring all 3 cars, but only run 2. If i destroy my 13.5 during practice, i'll probably ask to run VTA.

See you tomorrow


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> ugh.....just like november........


So you got good pizza AND a party! Wow, you made out like a bandit.

T-minus 17 hours until I own one less complete Losi


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne, if I bring a flash drive, can you download all the heat data from the day onto it?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> T-minus 17 hours until I own one less complete Losi


9pm the night before and I am just starting to work on the SS car. Ugh...

Oh, and Tim S isn't going to make the trip.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne, if I bring a flash drive, can you download all the heat data from the day onto it?


I'm not sure... but I'm sure we could figure it out


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> 9pm the night before and I am just starting to work on the SS car. Ugh...
> 
> Oh, and Tim S isn't going to make the trip.


I here ya Adam. I just finished repairing my buggy and SC truck. What a nightmare. Now to focus on (on-road).....:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

Bigz84 said:


> I here ya Adam. I just finished repairing my buggy and SC truck. What a nightmare. Now to focus on (on-road).....:thumbsup:


I don't even care about the dirt stuff. I see that bing shelved for a long time. I almost had enough drive to cut and paint another body...almost. Instead I shoo goo'ed and taped it.


----------



## jamesj

*faver*

who lives in brunswick i need a faver


----------



## jar

jamesj said:


> who lives in brunswick i need a faver


I think some of us were wondering; what kind of "faver," were you looking for?

We did however, miss you in 12th.


----------



## jar

*12th*

Had lots of fun today. Getting smoked by Wise and helping Steve chunk more of Waynes tires.:wave:


----------



## Lessen

Man.. Big thanks to all those that travelled to race at The Gate today! Great turnout for the middle of July. Good times and good racing. 13.5 TC is a freakin' blast. I love it! Can't wait to try some things next weekend. My cars need a little work


----------



## jamesj

i had a hot date tonight at a race track and i had to park my car in front of the gate....i would have rather parked my car at someones house in brunswick.......im not sure who at the gate lives in brunswick.......... my car was ok when i got back in brunswick, but i would still rather park my car at someones house who goes to the gate...... i know im asking alot.........


----------



## barney24

jamesj said:


> i had a hot date tonight at a race track and i had to park my car in front of the gate....i would have rather parked my car at someones house in brunswick.......im not sure who at the gate lives in brunswick.......... my car was ok when i got back in brunswick, but i would still rather park my car at someones house who goes to the gate...... i know im asking alot.........


what does that mean?:freak:


----------



## jamesj

barney24 said:


> what does that mean?:freak:


sorry for asking


----------



## Lessen

aaaand.. back to topic.

Saturday. July 28. Doors @ 10. Heats @ 3. *Be there.*


----------



## Mackin

Had fun. Thanks to all those who raced.


----------



## mrbighead

I had a blast see you guys next weekend.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Good times for sure yesterday. I was a littler nervous for my debut in 17.5 TC, but I kept the carnage to a minimum during practice, while I got used to the faster speeds. Overall I think it went well, but boy I have a lot to learn with these cars. See you guys next Sat.

Eric


----------



## Chaz955i

barney24 said:


> what does that mean?:freak:


You didn't get the decoder ring?

I think it meant he and one of his bizzos had a hot date. Due to neither living in close proximity it made sense, logistically, to just meet at a place everyone knows. That would be The Gate. Being in a high crime area like Brunswick, James felt it a wise decision to park the Bentley at a fellow racers place rather than leave said vehicle unsecured in a parking lot. Anyone could smash a window and take the two gallon iced tea jug and be gone long before the police arrived.

Hope this helps.

Fun day at the track. Thanks to all our friends from Michigan, PA and parts elsewhere for making the trip on such a nice day.


----------



## CarbonJoe

That was epic, Chuck! Bravo!

Was it a straight cash transaction?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> That was epic, Chuck! Bravo!


I literally laughed out loud.  Hope to race with ya next weekend???

I'll be working on videos from the last two weekends today. Due to my ultra amazing upload speed they probably won't be ready on youtube until tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> That was epic, Chuck! Bravo!
> 
> Was it a straight cash transaction?


"straight" never works in any discussion involving the Gate.

You should know better.

You gonna make it next week?


----------



## Bigz84

*race day*

Had a great time yesterday, thanks again. Hopefully, i'll see you all next Saturday.

See and talk to you then...

Bigz


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> "straight" never works in any discussion involving the Gate.
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> You gonna make it next week?


Chuck, I will make sure I get a pic of your best friend driving next weekend.LOL


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> You gonna make it next week?


Planning on it.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, I will make sure I get a pic of your best friend driving next weekend.LOL


You are too nice and I know you wouldn't do that to your twin brother.


----------



## Adam B

Depending on work, I should be there next week. Not that it matters to me, but I figured I would throw this out there, does this added race count towards the point series? Wayne, I hope to have the 12th scale close enough to being done that I can bring it and bug you to finalize set up issues.


----------



## Lessen

Hope it works out for ya. I was waaaay off the pace on this layout this weekend.


----------



## CarbonJoe

But were you consistent?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Depending on work, I should be there next week. Not that it matters to me, but I figured I would throw this out there, does this added race count towards the point series? Wayne, I hope to have the 12th scale close enough to being done that I can bring it and bug you to finalize set up issues.


It is an added points series race.

I hope your 1/12 is ready!! 

Someone needs to give Wise some competition!!


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> But were you consistent?


Eh.. I tapped as much as is normal for me. What I enjoyed was that I could drive my 13.5 about as consistant as my 17.5 and I didn't break anything all day. My top 20's were 1.3sec slower than Mike's and that trend stayed consistant thru to the main. I didn't dedicate very much practice time to my 13.5 but I did a run after the night was over and I was hitting 11.0's and .2's strung together so I could be closer to 1 sec. back but my focus all day wasn't on lap times in that class, more learning rhythm and getting comfortable with the speed. Good stuff! I enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Someone needs to give Wise some competition!!


Get off the announcers stand and give us a show then. :wave:


----------



## barney24

Chaz955i said:


> You didn't get the decoder ring?
> 
> I think it meant he and one of his bizzos had a hot date. Due to neither living in close proximity it made sense, logistically, to just meet at a place everyone knows. That would be The Gate. Being in a high crime area like Brunswick, James felt it a wise decision to park the Bentley at a fellow racers place rather than leave said vehicle unsecured in a parking lot. Anyone could smash a window and take the two gallon iced tea jug and be gone long before the police arrived.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Chuck! I really need you to translate that stuff for me, I apparently speak a different language. You're bi-linguality is a blessing.


----------



## sg1

I think we should give a round of applause to Mike Peterson for his wonderfull job on the mic filling in for me 

Now I know where Goetz gets it from!


----------



## Chaz955i

barney24 said:


> Thanks Chuck! I really need you to translate that stuff for me, I apparently speak a different language. You're bi-linguality is a blessing.


Anytime man.

Next time if I'm not available just put on a tin foil hat and maybe some pants with cuffs three inches above your ankles. You should be able to pick up the waves. You don't need to be bi-lingual if you have bitchin technology.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Had a great time on Saturday. I'll see if I can make it this weekend as well. 

Perhaps we can talk Mr. Saturn into coming out for a beat down.....:thumbsup:

Also was very impressed with some of the progress alot of the newer guys have made, the mains, and heats were all super clean!

Now in true Gate fashion....let's get those pants off!


----------



## Lessen

I can't wait for Saturday. Looked over my notes and have an idea of what it is about my setups that is hurting my speed. I REALLY hope we have a couple 13.5's again this weekend. I enjoy that class A LOT! Hopefully, I'll have a better handle on my car so I can stay out of the way of the faster guys. I got in the way more than I consider acceptible for my level..


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Get off the announcers stand and give us a show then. :wave:


I may have found someone to give Wise a run for his $$ in 1/12.......

HaHaHaHaHa......


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> I may have found someone to give Wise a run for his $$ in 1/12.......
> 
> HaHaHaHaHa......


Are you talking about Joe.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Are you talking about Joe.


see below.



sg1 said:


> HaHaHaHaHa......


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys, hoping to have all the vids up tomorrow evening. Been fiddling with the camera settings so I think we might have better looking videos of this upcoming Saturday.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Are you talking about Joe.


Someone even more "seasoned" then Joe......


----------



## CarbonJoe

Cayenne? Paprika? Cilantro?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Cayenne? Paprika? Cilantro?


Keep guessing....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Keep guessing....


Fred Willard?


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Keep guessing....


1984 1/12 scale IFMAR World Champion, Bud Bartos?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Fred Willard?


Why, do you need him to lend you a hand with your program?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> 1984 1/12 scale IFMAR World Champion, Bud Bartos?


Nope...


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Nope...


The Herm?

If not, any other hints?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> The Herm?
> 
> If not, any other hints?


I have reached out to him 

But that is not the 1/12 "Guru"..... HaHaHaHaHa....


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Why, do you need him to lend you a hand with your program?


Ha! Nah, I hear he has his hands full with his own program.


----------



## sg1

*idea....*

MAYBE..... We should have a challange 

Who ever wins the mains (13.5 TC and 1/12 17.5) that Wise is entered in gets a "special" prize....


----------



## Lessen

Fixed it.



sg1 said:


> MAYBE..... We should have a challange
> 
> Who ever wins the mains (13.5 TC and 1/12 17.5) that Wise is entered in Goetz a "special" prize....


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Nope...


Its me, I'm running 12 scale or could it be Dave?


----------



## Mike Peterson

This looks to be interesting....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Looks like they are actually re-paving the parking lot at Laurel Square!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4239937&postcount=572

About time!


----------



## Adam B

Good news - Nice parking lot to park leaking cars on

Bad news - rent increase to pay for parking lot


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Looks like they are actually re-paving the parking lot at Laurel Square!
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4239937&postcount=572
> 
> About time!


Sweet... Let's drag race. :thumbsup:

I'm being serious. :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Hey Ron, I was browsing the web and found an inexpensive CCTV wall swivel mount that should work perfectly for what we were discussing. $8 all metal. Seemed pretty reasonable so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Adam B

Don't look like I can make it as of now this week. No babysitter.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Don't look like I can make it as of now this week. No babysitter.


Bring 'em along!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, I was browsing the web and found an inexpensive CCTV wall swivel mount that should work perfectly for what we were discussing. $8 all metal. Seemed pretty reasonable so I pulled the trigger.


You're not mounting that above the urinal!


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> You're not mounting that above the urinal!


Don't worry, it doesn't have enough zoom... :tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Don't worry, it doesn't have enough zoom... :tongue:


That's OK, I'll move back.


----------



## Lessen

*July 21 Mains*

Vintage Trans-Am






--------------------------------------------------------

World GT






--------------------------------------------------------

1:12 scale






--------------------------------------------------------

Stock Touring Car B-main






--------------------------------------------------------

Stock Touring Car A-main






-------------------------------------------------------

Superstock Touring Car


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> Bring 'em along!


Oh no. Bringing one of them is ok, but both at the same time is bad.

Thanks for the videos again Josh.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Oh no. Bringing one of them is ok, but both at the same time is bad.
> 
> Thanks for the videos again Josh.


That's why we have a Wii set up


----------



## sg1

I was trying to come up with a name for this Saturday's race...

I'm thinking:

"Who will take Mike Wise down at the Gate"




That could be on trophies or plaques....


----------



## CarbonJoe

They are about 1/2 way done paving the parking lot. WooHoo!


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Josh!


----------



## barney24

i think the secret special guest might be able to take him down


----------



## CarbonJoe

barney24 said:


> i think the secret special guest might be able to take him down


Steve Miller? Waswa?


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, I was browsing the web and found an inexpensive CCTV wall swivel mount that should work perfectly for what we were discussing. $8 all metal. Seemed pretty reasonable so I pulled the trigger.


Do I still need to make the ceiling panel?


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Do I still need to make the ceiling panel?


Yes, please. We'll just attach the mount to the topside of the drop panel (which can be level) and we'll have the ability to position the camera however necessary as the angle can be adjusted via the swivel. No rush. I'm not sure when to expect the mount to arrive.


----------



## Lessen

Alrighty... New setups ready. Hopefully I can manage to be a bit more competitive this weekend.


----------



## barney24

looking forward to this weekend should be a challenging day...can't wait to see if the secret 1/12 pilot shows up


----------



## Lessen

Hey Mackin, I got my Cirtix program box today so if you want to test some ABS and drag brake options on your VTA car your more than welcome. The ESC is 0% drag brake and 50% ABS out of the box. Super easy to use.


----------



## Bigz84

*race day*

have fun this weekend, I'm officially out. Work has got the better of me this weekend. Josh, it's up to you now to beat Willie....

see you next time....


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> Josh, it's up to you now to beat Willie....
> 
> see you next time....


I'm on it!  

See ya in August maybe :thumbsup:

Hey Joe, you got a 13.5?


----------



## Adam B

Is there any waterparks near the gate? May come down a day early for the August race day with the family.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Is there any waterparks near the gate? May come down a day early for the August race day with the family.


There's Wildwater Kingdom in Aurora. Probably just about an hour east of The Gate. That's basically where I come from.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kalahari Resorts in Sandusky

http://www.kalahariresorts.com/oh/


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Hey Joe, you got a 13.5?


Sure. Any idea on FDR?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Sure. Any idea on FDR?


Something around a 4.7 was recommended to me if I remember correctly

I'm running the D3.5 and it doesn't get warm very easily. Last week I was originally running a 4.58 and the temps barely hit 130. I went higher with recommendation it dropped to 120 after 6 min. N timing all the while.


----------



## sg1

Mr. Wedge...

Do you have a pic of the decals for the plaques for this race??

The first annual "Who will take Mike Wise down at the Gate"

It's gonna be a ball....


----------



## Chaz955i

Anyone planning on WGT tomorrow?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Anyone planning on WGT tomorrow?


Yes!!


----------



## Lessen

Man, mail is quick this week. How's this look Ron?!


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes!!


How many classes this week Joe? You need to make up for last weekend too


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> How many classes this week Joe? You need to make up for last weekend too


Yes!!

Translation: 4, as usual. Did anyone run 17.5 TC, or did everyone run 13.5?


----------



## Lessen

Todd, Adam and I ran both. Wise ran SS only (and 12th). Not sure what Mr. Peterson is planning to run this week. Id like to run both but if we don't have the crowd, we don't have the crowd.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Man, mail is quick this week. How's this look Ron?!


Looks cool but I didn't cut the insert yet. I just got back from a day in Columbus. Bring it to the track tomorrow and we will figure out exactly what we need to make a primo installation.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Looks cool but I didn't cut the insert yet. I just got back from a day in Columbus. Bring it to the track tomorrow and we will figure out exactly what we need to make a primo installation.


Yeah, that's cool. We'll figure a good position and hopefully I can get the camera settings worked out so the picture quality is better. I think a big part of it is getting the ceiling lights out of the frame. I can do it the way I have been with the tripod but then the bottom third of the frame gets filled with pit tables.


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Translation: 4, as usual. Did anyone run 17.5 TC, or did everyone run 13.5?


You should rephrase that.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Translation: 4, as usual. Did anyone run 17.5 TC, or did everyone run 13.5?


Joe, I think there were 6 0r 7 17.5 cars. :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Actually, there were eight. 4 in each of the mains. Too bad there was too much spread, I enjoy a full field.


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> have fun this weekend, I'm officially out. Work has got the better of me this weekend. Josh, it's up to you now to beat Willie....
> 
> see you next time....


Josh, if you run VTA today you might get your chance to beat me. I had fun running VTA last weekend.


----------



## Lessen

Funny you mention that... im bringing my VTA body in case we don't have enough 13.5 cars to make a class.


----------



## old_dude

VTA was a blast but it will be on blocks until the warm up in September. The WGT car will be a lot better when I am not running tires that are under 2.02. It was like floating on ice on the straights.


----------



## Lessen

Good racing yesterday. Can't wait to see the videos!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Good racing yesterday. Can't wait to see the videos!


Yeah, good times. Looking forward to the next race.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, good times. Looking forward to the next race.


Chuck, thank you for talking me into running 13.5, I had a great day of racing. I couldn't take mike wise down maybe one day I will have the skills.lol


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, thank you for talking me into running 13.5, I had a great day of racing. I couldn't take mike wise down maybe one day I will have the skills.lol


Yep, fun times. Good to see you guys as always. See you at the next race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, thank you for talking me into running 13.5, I had a great day of racing. I couldn't take mike wise down maybe one day I will have the skills.lol


You need two TC's Willy! :thumbup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> You should rephrase that.


OK... I showed up and raced. Where were you?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> OK... I showed up and raced. Where were you?


Medium fish in small pond isn't quite as fun as big fish?


----------



## jamesj

*had to work*

sorry i missed the race had to work


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> sorry i missed the race had to work


Hope you can make the BRP race this weekend, it will be a fun layout


----------



## Lessen

Grrr. PC internet down all day. No video uploads. Doing a little more with em this time around. Took a while to for the first one but now that I have a format I like it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> You need two TC's Willy! :thumbup:


I'm looking at buying another car soon.Before I do that I have to put a f1 together first, its been waiting on me over year now half put together.


----------



## sg1

Where is Bobby???


----------



## Lessen




----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


>


Those guys are crazy...


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Definitely had a good time Saturday. Next race day can't get here soon enough. Thanks Willie for the pointers they helped a lot.


----------



## sg1

What is up with the guy with the Team RCAmerica Hudy shirt??
He is in almost every picture and he holds his plaque upside down and backwards....



I have my trophy in my race room next to my other 2 trophies I have saved (ROAR stock champ and US Indoorchamps masters champ). 

The "I took down Mike Wise at the Gate" 1/12 17.5 trophy will live on for ever!!!!


----------



## Mackin

I've got mine next to my TQ trophy from the Hangover!


----------



## CarbonJoe

I have mine in the bathroom across from the toilet. For inspiration.


----------



## Lessen

*7/28 Mains*

More to come as I get them completed... Let me know what you think. 

Vintage Trans-Am





__________________________________

Touring Car 17.5





__________________________________

World GT





__________________________________

1:12





__________________________________

Touring Car 13.5


----------



## sg1

Nice job Josh!!

That was a fun layout!


----------



## barney24

nicely done Josh

Yes, the layout was an absolute blast. Much more challenging that what it looked like.


----------



## Lessen

Thank you sirs.

WGT vid is up. 1:12 and SSTC will have to wait until early morning as long as they don't stall out on me. I've not had good luck setting up more than two in queue.

Winger, our 13.5's looked like total CRAP. Ha! I look forward to running two TC's again :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Thank you sirs.
> 
> WGT vid is up. 1:12 and SSTC will have to wait until early morning as long as they don't stall out on me. I've not had good luck setting up more than two in queue.
> 
> Winger, our 13.5's looked like total CRAP. Ha! I look forward to running two TC's again :thumbsup:


Yeah, it was a trip getting that thing around the track. Bad driving and fried tires aren't a good combination.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Josh.


----------



## mrbighead

[quote​=Chaz955i;4246961]Yeah, it was a trip getting that thing around the track. Bad driving and fried tires aren't a good combination.[/quote]

I agree, bad driving not you.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> [quote​=Chaz955i;4246961]Yeah, it was a trip getting that thing around the track. Bad driving and fried tires aren't a good combination.


I agree, bad driving not you.[/QUOTE]

Bad driving was all me. I even managed to peel the leader in the sweeper. Hitting on all cylinders that race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> I even managed to peel the leader in the sweeper.


Well, it was the "Take Down Mike Wise" race... that's one way to do it.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Well, it was the "Take Down Mike Wise" race... that's one way to do it.


Joe, this is not NASCAR..lol some people might think it is.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Well, it was the "Take Down Mike Wise" race... that's one way to do it.


Nice!



mrbighead said:


> Joe, this is not NASCAR..lol some people might think it is.


The 17.5 main was! Bump and runs... I had been on both sides of it. I'm not the most precise driver yet so no excuses here, just mistakes and lack of patience on my part. I'm not used to being faster than anybody!


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Well, it was the "Take Down Mike Wise" race... that's one way to do it.


That's the worst part, I took him out when I should have taken him out even though I didn't intend to take him out.

Think I should re-phrase that?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> That's the worst part, I took him out when I should have taken him out even though I didn't intend to take him out.
> 
> Think I should re-phrase that?


 I want my 5 bucks back, I know I should have give it to Josh.:wave:


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Think I should re-phrase that?


I don't think that's necessary. I actually understood THAT.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I want my 5 bucks back, I know I should have give it to Josh.:wave:


Exactly! They would have been none the wiser...."There goes Nessel again, spinning out right in front of the leader..."


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I want my 5 bucks back, I know I should have give it to Josh.:wave:


Sorry man, already spent it all on pork.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Sorry man, already spent it all on pork.


I took julie out for breakfast, and she goes an order a omelette with ham. I think the pork eaters at the gate have made her switch sides. No pork just good racing ,I have 2 weeks to get her back on track.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Is pork a noun or a verb? Not sure, but it sure is tasty.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Is pork a noun or a verb? Not sure, but it sure is tasty.


Tasty as a noun or tasty as a verb? Wait... Yes?


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Is pork a noun or a verb? Not sure, but it sure is tasty.


Just for that I'm going to let the air out your tires on you rc car.


----------



## ML23

Hey guys,

Do to time constrants with work the baby and new house. i will be liquidatinv my rc stuff giving local guys first chance before i post it. tc6 crc 1/12 personals tires motors esc's tires .......lmk if any one wants anything. pm call or text. 216-571-3550


DrunkMike


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

*Tc6*



ML23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do to time constrants with work the baby and new house. i will be liquidatinv my rc stuff giving local guys first chance before i post it. tc6 crc 1/12 personals tires motors esc's tires .......lmk if any one wants anything. pm call or text. 216-571-3550
> 
> 
> DrunkMike


pm sent


----------



## wiita

Can somebody tell me if the The Grill is still in business?:wave:


----------



## bjs227

wiita said:


> Can somebody tell me if the The Grill is still in business?:wave:


Yes we need to know. It's important!


----------



## CarbonJoe

This place?

http://www.thegrillebrunswick.com/


----------



## Adam B

Is that the place in the parking lot?


----------



## bjs227

bjs227 said:


> Yes we need to know. It's important!


Thats It! Good times there!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Is that the place in the parking lot?


No, it's about 500 ft south on Pearl Rd.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Just a quick question, on oval race days do you guys get any Losi mini late models. I just got one put one together and would love to come back to the Gate and race it and see you guys again.

Jeff


----------



## sg1

Kyosho Racer said:


> Just a quick question, on oval race days do you guys get any Losi mini late models. I just got one put one together and would love to come back to the Gate and race it and see you guys again.
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

There will be a few there this Saturday at our BRP race.

-Wayne


----------



## barney24

ML23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do to time constrants with work the baby and new house. i will be liquidatinv my rc stuff giving local guys first chance before i post it. tc6 crc 1/12 personals tires motors esc's tires .......lmk if any one wants anything. pm call or text. 216-571-3550
> 
> 
> DrunkMike


YGPM Mike


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> There will be a few there this Saturday at our BRP race.
> 
> -Wayne


Crap I'll be out of town doing foster classes all day this Sat. Shoot Do you get them at all of the oval/BRP races?


----------



## Bigz84

Adam/Willie,
you going to make it on the 12th? Bringing your 13.5/17.5s?


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Adam/Willie,
> you going to make it on the 12th? Bringing your 13.5/17.5s?


I'm planning on making on 12th, the 13.5 is still in the car.:wave:


----------



## Adam B

Not sure if I can make it yet, I was planning on it, but something has came up.


----------



## sg1

New layout for this Sunday!

Pics will be posted in a few days 






I heard Wise is running Mod touring.....


----------



## Lessen

That would be fun to watch. 

I need to order some bearings. I better go over my cars today.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> New layout for this Sunday!
> 
> Pics will be posted in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Wise is running Mod touring.....


I heard he was doing 12 scale mod.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I heard he was doing 12 scale mod.


He can't handle 1/12 17.5.....


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> That would be fun to watch.
> 
> I need to order some bearings. I better go over my cars today.


Mod.... did i read mod....

Josh, you have anything hotter than a 13.5??

I'll bring my 6.5 and run mod w/ wise if you'll run w/ us?

Come on Adam... you need to come now...

either way, i'll run mod or 13.5, which ever is the bigger class....


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> Josh, you have anything hotter than a 13.5??
> 
> I'll bring my 6.5 and run mod w/ wise if you'll run w/ us?


No sir. 13.5 is the hottest I have. I don't think running anything faster would be a very good idea for my talent level anyways. I think I could manage to get it around without completely destroying it, but I would be so far off the pace I'd just be in ya'lls way every other lap.


----------



## Adam B

I won't know until later in the week if I can make it. But as of now, it does not look good.


----------



## mrbighead

Bobby, I hope you come I have a few things you need to try on your car.


----------



## Lessen

I think my 13.5 chassis will be better next time I run it. Rear axle bearings are shot. No wonder it's been so snappy loose..


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Bobby, I hope you come I have a few things you need to try on your car.


He's perusing at this very moment


----------



## Lessen

Man, these boards are dead today.

Touring Car roll call!

Chuck Smith! Whatchu racing bro?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Man, these boards are dead today.


Not as dead as the NORCAR forum on RCTech lately. That used to get about 25 times more posts than this thread on HobbyTalk.



Lessen said:


> Touring Car roll call!


Planning on my 4 standard classes, depending on turnout. Have to see if I have another Xray rear belt for the '009 VTA.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Not as dead as the NORCAR forum on RCTech lately. That used to get about 25 times more posts than this thread on HobbyTalk.
> 
> 
> Planning on my 4 standard classes, depending on turnout. Have to see if I have another Xray rear belt for the '009 VTA.


Yeah, I don't even bother to check that thread anymore. 

Maybe you can get a belt to last for longer than 12 minutes this weekend? :wave: Maybe I can go a day without powersliding into the outer board in front of your pit  Maybe we can run counterclockwise sometime soon? My spares bins are getting lopsided


----------



## Adam B

Doubt I am going to make it


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Doubt I am going to make it


That stinks. Life happens though. Hope to see you at the Vegas WU. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys, I was looking at the NORCAR site schedule and I don't see a Fall Race #1.

Can we consider adding a NORCAR race on the weekend of 12/8 or do we need a track change break after the big Champs weekend? Just curious


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey guys, I was looking at the NORCAR site schedule and I don't see a Fall Race #1.
> 
> Can we consider adding a NORCAR race on the weekend of 12/8 or do we need a track change break after the big Champs weekend? Just curious


I know see why you didn't see race #1, it isn't on there..lol.. It's September 23rd (same track as Vegas Warm ups).

As for the 12/8, we left it open because of the number of races scheduled already (4 for the month). It's something we can look at if the interest is there to run.


----------



## sg1

*This could be Sunday's layout.....*

Take a look!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Take a look!


You dirty little hamster. All those diagonals, whew! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> You dirty little hamster. All those diagonals, whew! :thumbsup:


I can honestly say I've never been called that.....

I think I like it.....


----------



## Lessen

I love it!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I love it!


You love Winger calling me a "dirty little hamster" or the track or both.....


----------



## mrbighead

Chuck, are you running 17.5 or 13.5?


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, are you running 17.5 or 13.5?


17.5 tc and maybe WGT


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> You love Winger calling me a "dirty little hamster" or the track or both.....


The track, although I woulda liked to see one of the two technical chicanes open, preferably the first closer section. Nonetheless, looks to be a blast. Hoping to run both TC's.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> The track, although I woulda liked to see one of the two technical chicanes open, preferably the first closer section. Nonetheless, looks to be a blast. Hoping to run both TC's.


I like the layout,Josh, you have to learn how to drive on technical layout. All the layouts been nice this one will take more driving skills.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I like the layout,Josh, you have to learn how to drive on technical layout. All the layouts been nice this one will take more driving skills.


Whoa now Mr.Drive3hourstogobackhomebecauseIdon'tlikethelayout... :wave: I didn't say it was bad or I did not like it. I simply gave some constructive criticism. I don't think I came off as complaining about it. As a matter of fact, I am an advocate for more technical layouts and narrow lanes and actually find myself MORE competitive on technical layouts than open. 

To my point.. (and I'm not suggesting that it be changed, I'm just saying)
The infield looks to be very line sensitive throughout. 
1. Great challenge which is good and very fun
2. Harder to get out of the way [of lapping cars] 
3. I personally am fond of variety of corners on a track. I like quirky stuff, just not everywhere. 

The layouts at The Gate are always nice. This one is no different. That's not to say that I wouldn't change one thing on every single one of them if I had a say in it. I'm not whining, I'm giving honest feedback.  So anyways, See ya Sunday! I'm off to cut some rings for a slipper spool...


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm off to cut some cheese for a wonderful smell.


----------



## Lessen

You're not planning on bringing any cheese this weekend are ya?


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Whoa now Mr.Drive3hourstogobackhomebecauseIdon'tlikethelayout... :wave: I didn't say it was bad or I did not like it. I simply gave some constructive criticism. I don't think I came off as complaining about it. As a matter of fact, I am an advocate for more technical layouts and narrow lanes and actually find myself MORE competitive on technical layouts than open.
> 
> To my point.. (and I'm not suggesting that it be changed, I'm just saying)
> The infield looks to be very line sensitive throughout.
> 1. Great challenge which is good and very fun
> 2. Harder to get out of the way [of lapping cars]
> 3. I personally am fond of variety of corners on a track. I like quirky stuff, just not everywhere.
> 
> The layouts at The Gate are always nice. This one is no different. That's not to say that I wouldn't change one thing on every single one of them if I had a say in it. I'm not whining, I'm giving honest feedback.  So anyways, See ya Sunday! I'm off to cut some rings for a slipper spool...


 your wasting your time posting a book because i dont care.


----------



## Bigz84

that sucks Adam...was looking forward to racing against you again.

o well...see you next time

can't wait for this weekend, looks to be a fun layout...

see you all Sunday...


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> your wasting your time posting a book because i dont care.


You care enough to have read it and respond.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> You care enough to have read it and respond.


Josh, please I'm not the one move on to a different topic that don't include me.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Josh, please I'm not the one move on to a different topic that don't include me.


I can respect that.


----------



## sg1

Track is down and ready for laps!

I'll give it a spray down Sunday morning and we'll be ready for some mod TC!!!!


----------



## Lessen

Sweet! I just put together a slipper spool for my 17.5 car. I'm very interested to see how that works for me. I ended up using photo paper since it measured .01" thick to take up the gap from the missing ball bearings. Seems weird, but I guess I need to give it a shot.


----------



## old_dude

Josh:
The plate for the ceiling and a platform are at the track.


----------



## sg1

ESC's & MRT personals are in stock


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Josh:
> The plate for the ceiling and a platform are at the track.


You are the man Mr. Mick! Now we'll just have to find the best spot. When I was trolling around last time I found a nice spot that would get the whole track from an interesting angle and still get the driver stand. The downside is the director's box blocks the sweeper. Im thinking we can get a similar good angle from the opposite side of the room and get the entire track unobstructed, just wont get the drivers stand. Do you have a drill and bits at the track to mount? I can bring mine no problem.


----------



## barney24

*grand slam*

just read the class list for the Grand Slam series...it seems that we have a return to foam TC! Joe, you already have the car. get out the truers guys! if i remember correctly it's 13.5 Open. that'll be SICK


----------



## Mackin

barney24 said:


> just read the class list for the Grand Slam series...it seems that we have a return to foam TC! Joe, you already have the car. get out the truers guys! if i remember correctly it's 13.5 Open. that'll be SICK


Where did you read that?


----------



## Lessen

barney24 said:


> just read the class list for the Grand Slam series...it seems that we have a return to foam TC! Joe, you already have the car. get out the truers guys! if i remember correctly it's 13.5 Open. that'll be SICK


I guess I have good reason to keep my Losi's then. yay for foam.. I guess  I probably shouldn't knock it till I try it. 

So.. since I'm still relatively new to all of this stuff. What kind of affect does a change like this have on the local club classes? I mean... if/when a big series or a big race makes a big change like that, do you generally see the locals club classes change also because folks want tracktime running what is relevant?




Mackin said:


> Where did you read that?


Yes.. I'm not finding the info either.


----------



## Miller Time

A preliminary info Doc was sent out today. Input requested on a few last minute details, the official release will occur this weekend.....and yes LONG LIVE FOAM


----------



## Mackin

Bobby, Racing on Sun. Doors open at 9, racing at noon.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Bobby, Racing on Sun. Doors open at 9, racing at noon.


C'mon Bobbyyyyyyy! Let's race bro! Giddy up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

Miller Time said:


> A preliminary info Doc was sent out today. Input requested on a few last minute details, the official release will occur this weekend.....and yes LONG LIVE FOAM


where have you been at?? & will USGT be added:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Bobby, Racing on Sun. Doors open at 9, racing at noon.


WGT? :wave:


----------



## barney24

in an email


----------



## bobbyh808

Summer vacation over, back to work Monday so back to rc racing. Can someone give me a hands on lesson in truing wgt tires?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sure. I'll bring my truer Sunday.


----------



## Lessen

bobbyh808 said:


> Summer vacation over, back to work Monday so back to rc racing.


Gotta get that break from the real world! Look forward to chasing you this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Sure. I'll bring my truer Sunday.


and some new tires for that foam TC?


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Gotta get that break from the real world! Look forward to chasing you this weekend. :thumbsup:


I don't know about that feeling rusty, you just might be the rabbit. All I can do is try to drive clean and stay out of the way.


----------



## sg1

It will be nice to see Bobby out again!


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> You are the man Mr. Mick! Now we'll just have to find the best spot. When I was trolling around last time I found a nice spot that would get the whole track from an interesting angle and still get the driver stand. The downside is the director's box blocks the sweeper. Im thinking we can get a similar good angle from the opposite side of the room and get the entire track unobstructed, just wont get the drivers stand. Do you have a drill and bits at the track to mount? I can bring mine no problem.


I will have bits, all we will need is screws to mount the mount.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> I will have bits, all we will need is screws to mount the mount.


Got em.


----------



## jamesj

i was really hoping on racing my 12th scale but my customer called i have new job i'll miss u guys unless i get permision to race this sunday he is religious....................


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i was really hoping on racing my 12th scale but my customer called i have new job i'll miss u guys unless i get permision to race this sunday he is religious....................


More work = More $$ = More car car stuff =


----------



## sg1

Less then 24 hours till Q1 starts.......


----------



## Lessen

Oh yeah!

I got so much experimental setup stuff going on I should be nowhere near the ballpark 

So whatta we got this week fellow touring car racers? 17.5 and mod... is that right?


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> I got so much experimental setup stuff going on I should be nowhere near the ballpark
> 
> So whatta we got this week fellow touring car racers? 17.5 and mod... is that right?


Oh, so now you guys break.....:tongue: out the mod.


----------



## jar

If someone has them, can they bring a set of 12r5 steering knuckles?


----------



## bobbyh808

Mod time baby let's see how many parts I can break :roll:


----------



## Bigz84

*TC class*

13.5 or mod, or is 13.5 what you all are calling mod.....


----------



## barney24

jar said:


> If someone has them, can they bring a set of 12r5 steering knuckles?


CRC baby...the only way to go:tongue:


----------



## barney24

Bigz84 said:


> 13.5 or mod, or is 13.5 what you all are calling mod.....


on this layout, i'd bet 13.5 will be faster than mod the only place you could use the horsepower is on the straight.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigz84 said:


> 13.5 or mod, or is 13.5 what you all are calling mod.....


If Wise shows up, I think he'll be running either a 4.5 or 4.0.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> If Wise shows up, I think he'll be running either a 4.5 or 4.0.


Joe, are racing tomorrow? Im running 17.5 with you if you make it.


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> 13.5 or mod, or is 13.5 what you all are calling mod.....


As far as im aware mod is true mod. I don't plan on running that. My reaction isn't good enough for that yet. Im probably just gonna run 17.5. I havnt had tome to replace my axle bearings in my SS car yet, but ill have everything with me just in case.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Joe, are racing tomorrow? Im running 17.5 with you if you make it.


Yes. See you in the AM.


----------



## jar

barney24 said:


> on this layout, i'd bet 13.5 will be faster than mod the only place you could use the horsepower is on the straight.


Umm, yeah?


----------



## jar

barney24 said:


> CRC baby...the only way to go:tongue:


No, I just need steering knuckles. Thanks though.:hat:


----------



## Chaz955i

Fun day at the track. Thanks Wayne, Ron, Joe, Brian, Chuck M and all the other volunteers for putting in the time to make it happen. It is a lot of work.

Hope all the out-of-town racers have a safe trip home and we see you again at the Vegas Warm Up.


----------



## CarbonJoe

One suggestion for food for the next race.... tacos!


----------



## barney24

what a fun track that was! thanks everyone for coming out to race. looking forward to the Vegas Warm-Up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> One suggestion for food for the next race.... tacos!


Nice. A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*LoL*

If only I had the patience to put up with the drama on the track, I may have missed the drama off the track. That said, Wise is a real class act to put up with that session and still run a good race. I could not subject my equipment to such abuse. It wasn't so much the competition as much as when I saw there was six year old, sorry Wise, marshaling the middle. I didn't want my 12th getting stepped on or worse, thrown.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> One suggestion for food for the next race.... tacos!


Maybe not. Tacos tend to run right through you and leave a mess afterward. Safer sticking with sausage.


----------



## CarbonJoe

You're right. I'd hate to eat and runs.


----------



## jar

:hat:


Chaz955i said:


> Nice. A+ :thumbsup:


Joke, not width standing, how about a nice chef salad for food? That's what they do in Bula. Some fresh chicken, egg, onion, spinach, cheese and olives (I guarantee 20 grams of protein and free range chicken). To maintain profitability, they (in Bula) reuse the containers; eaters return the container when they're done with their food. Perhaps, I'll do it, for the track, if there is some interest? Let me know? And I'll bring 5 for a pilot program.:wave: If I'm going to do it, $3.50 a piece to start. I need 5 orders. I count for one.:hat:


The next tenth race only.


----------



## mrbighead

barney24 said:


> what a fun track that was! thanks everyone for coming out to race. looking forward to the Vegas Warm-Up. :thumbsup:


I agree, that was a fun and fast layout like always. See you guys for the Vegas warm up.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> :hat:
> 
> Joke, not width standing, how about a nice chef salad for food?


Maked it a tossed salad and I bet Seaball comes out.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I agree, that was a fun and fast layout like always. See you guys for the Vegas warm up.


I'm glad you liked it 

In the main you had the motor figured out and it was FAST!


----------



## Mike Peterson

jar said:


> If only I had the patience to put up with the drama on the track, I may have missed the drama off the track. That said, Wise is a real class act to put up with that session and still run a good race. I could not subject my equipment to such abuse. It wasn't so much the competition as much as when I saw there was six year old, sorry Wise, marshaling the middle. I didn't want my 12th getting stepped on or worse, thrown.


Yes, totally understandable, clearly he could of done more damage than the constant durabulity testing you have put that car through. I would much rather have a 60 lbs. 6 year old step on my car, than the full grown 450 Lbs. dudes I have had actualy step on my car. And who's going to throw it? The guy throwning stuff was in the back room, remember, after he walked off the stand, across the track...Calm down Rudy, we race toy cars, it's not the nationals, or the worlds, and sorry again that my son got in the way. Because we all know 5 year old marshals are way worse than the 40 year old ones.....

Welcome to racing, it's not perfect.:thumbsup:

Thanks to everyone for running the races, me and the boy had a great time, look forward to comming back in a few weeks. 

maybe....


----------



## Lessen

Club racing: where you hone your setup, driving and self management skills. There's more to racing than just racing as in all forms of competition. Tread lightly Rudy, if were all so unfortunate for you to have children, you'll understand.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Peterson said:


> The guy throwing stuff was in the back room, remember, after he walked off the stand, across the track.


How rude!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Club racing: where you hone your setup, driving and self management skills. There's more to racing than just racing as in all forms of competition. Tread lightly Rudy, if were all so unfortunate for you to have children, you'll understand.


LOL!!! Good stuff.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike Peterson said:


> Yes, totally understandable, clearly he could of done more damage than the constant durabulity testing you have put that car through. I would much rather have a 60 lbs. 6 year old step on my car, than the full grown 450 Lbs. dudes I have had actualy step on my car. And who's going to throw it? The guy throwning stuff was in the back room, remember, after he walked off the stand, across the track...Calm down Rudy, we race toy cars, it's not the nationals, or the worlds, and sorry again that my son got in the way. Because we all know 5 year old marshals are way worse than the 40 year old ones.....
> 
> Welcome to racing, it's not perfect.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for running the races, me and the boy had a great time, look forward to comming back in a few weeks.
> 
> maybe....


I don't want to hear that maybe stuff, you have to come back and run 13.5 or mod with me and Todd. lol Only Wayne and Chuck Smith is perfect.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I don't want to hear that maybe stuff, you have to come back and run 13.5 or mod with me and Todd. lol Only Wayne and Chuck Smith is perfect.


Perfect at failing in TC. Yes!

Thankfully there were enough WGT entries for a B main so I could redeem myself.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I don't want to hear that maybe stuff, you have to come back and run 13.5 or mod with me and Todd. lol Only Wayne and Chuck Smith is perfect.


Not that you guys should be concerned about me, but ill be helping to make the class again soon. I just never had enough time last week to do the maintenance work my other car needed


----------



## Mackin

Interesting day!


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Not that you guys should be concerned about me, but ill be helping to make the class again soon. I just never had enough time last week to do the maintenance work my other car needed


Josh, I understand I only drive one car but i have to work on julie car also. It's like driving a second class sometimes.


----------



## Adam B

Man, sounds like I missed a good laugh.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Josh, I understand I only drive one car but i have to work on julie car also. It's like driving a second class sometimes.


Didn't mean to insinuate anything there Willie. Just wanted it to be known I intend to continue running 13.5 in an effort to build the class. I know I kind of bailed on you guys this weekend. I just didn't have a chance to do the work on my superstock car. I went over it early last week and found the reason why it was squeeling so badly. 6 out of 8 axle bearing seized or nearly seized. I got the parts on Friday but couldn't fit in the time to do the work.



Adam B said:


> Man, sounds like I missed a good laugh.


We always have laughs.  (usually at Goetz's expense, even though he's not there) but drama is a bit more rare.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Didn't mean to insinuate anything there Willie. Just wanted it to be known I intend to continue running 13.5 in an effort to build the class. I know I kind of bailed on you guys this weekend. I just didn't have a chance to do the work on my superstock car. I went over it early last week and found the reason why it was squeeling so badly. 6 out of 8 axle bearing seized or nearly seized. I got the parts on Friday but couldn't fit in the time to do the work.
> 
> 
> 
> We always have laughs.  (usually at Goetz's expense, even though he's not there) but drama is a bit more rare.


Yeah i was really surprised (disappointed) when i saw Willie and i were the only ones running 13.5, once it was posted. Josh, i didn't see your note late Saturday about not running. Good thing i brought the VTA, it was almost left behind. Well, now i know what to work on, that slow VTA of mine, it needs more work, and i think i know where just to start. That damn Losi wouldn't go away during the VTA main..... LOSI.... come on....Have to give it props though, it moved, it had speed

Sorry Josh, had to throw that in there about yours.... :wave:

Good times as always, thanks for letting come down and play...

Hopefully I'll see you all during the Warm Up...

Wayne, PP coming your way shortly....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigz84 said:


> Wayne, PP coming your way shortly....


Why all this talk of people's PPs?


----------



## Bigz84

CarbonJoe said:


> Why all this talk of people's PPs?


LOL, yeah i should of proof read that before hitting submit..... what was i thinking.... o yeah i wasn't


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, I know Todd.  Its been a good learning platform over the past year and 1/2 but Im beginning to see its tuning limitations. Im afraid at some point ill have two new touring cars and a Losi VTA. Long live independant suspension!


----------



## Lessen

Soooo... any Gate regulars thinking of running the 13.5 foam class at the Halloween race?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Soooo... any Gate regulars thinking of running the 13.5 foam class at the Halloween race?


Why not? I've run 5 classes at the HC before. Coincidentally, the last time we ran foam at the HC.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Why not? I've run 5 classes at the HC before. Coincidentally, the last time we ran foam at the HC.


5 classes.... wow....


----------



## Lessen

so what's the deal with these foam donuts? What do people run? Is there sort of a common knowledge standard or is it really up in the air as to what drivers like? Obviously, this would be new to me.. kind of interested since no 13.5 rubber.


----------



## CarbonJoe

If it's like the last time we ran foam, we ran a spec tire. It makes things a lot easier. Just like running WGT - spec tire.


----------



## Lessen

That would be good. Open tire options would kill the wallet.


----------



## jar

*Not that I agree that taking Bush out was good form*

but;


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> Club racing: where you hone your setup, driving and self management skills. There's more to racing than just racing as in all forms of competition. Tread lightly Rudy, if were all so unfortunate for you to have children, you'll understand.


Yeah, my bad; I didn't see a way through the mess and that was something I've never seen before. So I called it. Perhaps I could have hung in there. Thanks for putting it in perstective.:thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*Now c'mon*

I hope you won't mind when I drop a mod in you super stock class; cause I mean that's really what we're getting at, right?


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> but;
> 
> 2012 NSCS Watkins Glen Finger Lakes 355 Part 3/3 - YouTube


It was questionable but the track had been sprayed down with oil and everyone was sliding around. Kyle was in serious trouble and it was the last lap. Note that Ambrose laid the chrome horn to the K to get around him. The coolest thing was Kaz and Ambrose cutting through the grass in the chicane to avoid the oiled down pavement. They replayed that area in slo mo and the cars were basicly offroading. As both Ambrose and Brad stated it was cool.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> I hope you won't mind when I drop a mod in you super stock class; cause I mean that's really what we're getting at, right?


Hmmm.......no.


----------



## mrbighead

jar said:


> I hope you won't mind when I drop a mod in you super stock class; cause I mean that's really what we're getting at, right?


Jar, we would be glad to have you run mod with us, can you be ready by September for the Vegas warm up race?


----------



## old_dude

Look out walls. Maybe we need to add a catch fence.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Look out walls. Maybe we need to add a catch fence.


Since I pit at the end of the straight/sweeper, absolutely we need to add a catch fence. Maybe some 3/4 inch plywood as well.


----------



## Mackin

CarbonJoe said:


> Since I pit at the end of the straight/sweeper, absolutely we need to add a catch fence. Maybe some 3/4 inch plywood as well.


Or a catch fence!


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> I hope you won't mind when I drop a mod in you super stock class; cause I mean that's really what we're getting at, right?


Why, so you can win one race then quit the class?


----------



## Tread1

Lessen said:


> Why, so you can win one race then quit the class?


 Or tell everyone else how they should be running.


----------



## barney24

Lessen said:


> Why, so you can win one race then quit the class?


well either that or have to buy a 13.5, but maybe you hit the proverbial nail.
maybe JAR would be happy with the way you gridded. Even spacing doesn't suit him 1/12.


----------



## DigitalZane

Hey Gents! 
Looking forward to getting back into things here in a month. Probably going to bring some nomadic racers with me for the fall series, looking forward to it. 

Thought I'd give you all a heads up on this, maybe you all know someone who's been itching to get into TC or pickup a second car, but I have all my Xray stuff for sale if anyone is interested, send me a PM and we'll talk. 

See you suckas soon! 
-Zane


----------



## Lessen

Good to hear you'll be making it up here man. Lookin forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

DigitalZane said:


> Hey Gents!
> Looking forward to getting back into things here in a month. Probably going to bring some nomadic racers with me for the fall series, looking forward to it.
> 
> Thought I'd give you all a heads up on this, maybe you all know someone who's been itching to get into TC or pickup a second car, but I have all my Xray stuff for sale if anyone is interested, send me a PM and we'll talk.
> 
> See you suckas soon!
> -Zane


Long time no see, glad youll be heading up for some racing. No more X-ray?What are you wheeling this fall? Maybe you can convince Seaball to come out of retirement?

Later,
Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

DigitalZane said:


> maybe you all know someone who's been itching to get into TC or pickup a second car


Two classes??? That's for Quakers!


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Maybe you can convince Seaball to come out of retirement?
> 
> Later,
> Chuck


I find it interesting that every single time his name appears within a message board it precedes "coming out" of something.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I find it interesting that every single time his name appears within a message board it precedes "coming out" of something.


Hey, if the shoe fits........


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Hey, if the shoe fits........


...he would probably delaminate the upper from the sole because it doesn't rebound properly. Go buy some material from Joann Fabrics and make his own and dye them to match his shock caps.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I find it interesting that every single time his name appears within a message board it precedes "coming out" of something.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Well done, sir!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> ...he would probably delaminate the upper from the sole because it doesn't rebound properly. Go buy some material from Joann Fabrics and make his own and dye them to match his shock caps.


Or, he'd buy some cheap shoes from Taiwan, and slowly replace most of the parts with parts of Nikes, instead of just buying Nikes in the first place. All because Nikes are too mainstream.

Don't forget buying every brand of shoelace, and cataloging them by actual length.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Or, he'd buy some cheap shoes from Taiwan, and slowly replace most of the parts with parts of Nikes, instead of just buying Nikes in the first place. All because Nikes are too mainstream.
> 
> Don't forget buying every brand of shoelace, and cataloging them by actual length.


And then Rudy can come along and tell him how it should be done.


----------



## Mike Peterson

This is awesome......:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> And then Rudy can come along and tell him how it should be done.


I think thats an Ohio thing.LOL


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I think thats an Ohio thing.LOL




If you can't take the heat... :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Man... 3 1/2 weeks till next race. C'mon Sept.!


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Man... 3 1/2 weeks till next race. C'mon Sept.!



Time to get your stuff prepped for the indoor season. Lots of racing coming up.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Time to get your stuff prepped for the indoor season. Lots of racing coming up.


Absolutely! I've been considering making a return to VTA even. I can't make up my mind how many classes I want to run. I line up the positive vs. negatives and the longer I do this the more I want to run more classes. I'm just fickle I suppose.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Absolutely! I've been considering making a return to VTA even. I can't make up my mind how many classes I want to run. I line up the positive vs. negatives and the longer I do this the more I want to run more classes. I'm just fickle I suppose.


Just run them all. You know you want to.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Just run them all. You know you want to.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: NORCAR Ironman Series?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: NORCAR Ironman Series?


Yes! Let's do it!


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes! Let's do it!


One problem... I only have two cars.


----------



## barney24

Lessen said:


> One problem... I only have two cars.


it'd be tough to scrunch one of those under a 1/12 body...


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> One problem... I only have two cars.


We can fix that!


----------



## barney24

CONGRATS to the winners of the NORCAR Summer Series

VTA
Julie Thomas
Dave Morrow
Chuck Mackin

WGT
Ron Mick
Chuck Smith
Brian Wedge

TC Stock
Josh Nessel
Willie Thomas
Adam Buckholtz

1/12 Stock
Brian Wedge
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau


----------



## Mackin

Congrats to all the summer champs.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Congrats to all the summer champs.


No more Joe's....

He used to be the one to beat...


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> No more Joe's....
> 
> He used to be the one to beat...


It HAS been a while since he's won 4 classes in 1 day. C'mon Joe! Get with the program!


----------



## barney24

but he's still number one in our hearts! :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Better than being number two!


----------



## Mike Peterson

http://www.rc-stats.com/


we need to look into this more....this is a great idea....


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> http://www.rc-stats.com/
> 
> 
> we need to look into this more....this is a great idea....


We MUST get in on this!

Me. Love. Data.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> We MUST get in on this!
> 
> Me. Love. Data.


Josh:
I have a personal lap counting system that logs my lap times and lets me look at them graphically. I only use it on the oval and it is extremely valuable for gearing and motor setup.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Josh:
> I have a personal lap counting system that logs my lap times and lets me look at them graphically. I only use it on the oval and it is extremely valuable for gearing and motor setup.


One of these days I need to spend some time looking at the timing system program. I'm curious to know if there is an option to export results to an excel file.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Josh - I was playing with R/C Scoring Pro software last night, and could not find an obvious way to export the results. However, I did not read the user guid yet. Feel free to download the user guide, or ask that question on the R/C Pro web site:

http://www.rcscoringpro.com/features.html


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> Josh - I was playing with R/C Scoring Pro software last night, and could not find an obvious way to export the results. However, I did not read the user guid yet. Feel free to download the user guide, or ask that question on the R/C Pro web site:
> 
> http://www.rcscoringpro.com/features.html


From the Features List:
HTML, JPG, PDF, TXT output for easy web viewing

Depending on the output format, it might be possible to import the .txt file into Excel for analysis. Really easy if the text output is CSV (comma separated values). We could also write some SQL queries to get the raw data from the Scoring Pro database and save it however we need it. We can also post the results on the NORCAR web site via the HTML or PDF output. That would be a start.

The documentation for RCSP is almost non-existent.

They do have "points series" program downloads to keep track of points series. We should give that a try.


----------



## jar

*Series*

Good work Brian.


----------



## jar

*12th*

Can't wait to see what you guys come up with for the next layout. So far, Tracks have been out out of the park.

Hey, I was a putz at the last race. It won't happen again.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Hey, I was a putz at the last race. It won't happen again.


Forgiven... IF you add a touring car to your garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

*8/12 vta*


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> NORCAR Vintage Trans-Am 8/12/2012 - YouTube


Josh, nice video.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Willie. I hope to have the rest up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Adam B

Man I was just looking at the schedule. Club races real close to big races. Makes it hard for travelers. Gonna have to become a buck_ _ _. I can't even spell it, it hurts so much.


----------



## jamesj

*charger*

im looking for a charger to charge my batteries for my 12 scale .........I found this web sight http://www.duratrax.com/chargers/onyx/dtxp4235.html im thinking there is someone useing this charger or maybe a differant model number to charge there batteries


----------



## CarbonJoe

Try this (can charge 4 packs at a time):

http://www.hobbypartz.com/75p-t6-multi-charger.html


----------



## Lessen

I wouldn't order anything from Hobbypartz.com. Reputation is sketchy. I've read Paypal has received higher than average complaints about them. Just what I've read, not personal experience.


----------



## jamesj

im not sure ill make the race this weekend i hope things slow down enough for me to race my 12scale i did by the onyx 235 and it said the same thing all the other chargers said the red powerpush 6300mah 50c 3.7 only has full charge at 3.77 volts the orange revtech 5600mah 60c-1s is at 4.16 volts


----------



## mrbighead

jamesj said:


> im not sure ill make the race this weekend i hope things slow down enough for me to race my 12scale i did by the onyx 235 and it said the same thing all the other chargers said the red powerpush 6300mah 50c 3.7 only has full charge at 3.77 volts the orange revtech 5600mah 60c-1s is at 4.16 volts


I have a thunder power charger you can use.. :tongue:


----------



## Lessen

Klabooski/Wise,

You guys think you'll run foam next week?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Klabooski/Wise,
> 
> You guys think you'll run foam next week?


Why not?


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Why not?


I miss running foams just the speed not cutting down the tires. Josh or Joe did you guys run foams both days if so how much was the over all cost to run them?:wave:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Why not?


Sweet. 

I found some some speed in my car fir the main, but was caught off guard by how much I had added. Its more fun than I anticipated and id like to work on it. 



mrbighead said:


> I miss runnin g foams just the speed not cutting down the tires. Josh or Joe did you guys run foams both days if so how much was the over all cost to run them?:wave:


I put in 9 or ten runs total, but I wasn't truing them religiously like I should. I think I lost about 1.0-1.5mm on 2x pinks all around. Not sure I like that combination for my driving style... I found myself diving PnS which is not particularly comfortable for me. Now im just rambling...


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> I miss running foams just the speed not cutting down the tires. Josh or Joe did you guys run foams both days if so how much was the over all cost to run them?:wave:


I ran one set. They were leftovers from the last time we ran foam in the Grand Slam Series (the Jacos with the yellow stripe). I'll run them again next week. Started them at 57.5 mm.



Lessen said:


> I found myself diving PnS which is not particularly comfortable for me.


Is that sorta like PMS? I've heard that's uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Lessen

Sort of. Everything feels very tight and everytime I push a button I end up with a broken nose.


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys, after receiving a couple inquiries over the weekend I thought id give a little insight as to the situation with videos. I'm currently having some fairly extensive remodeling done at home and unfortunately don't have anyplace to setup my computer during the process. I DO plan on recording mains this Sunday but still wont be able to edit and upload for a couple weeks.


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

Don't forget that the NORCAR membership year has expired.

Memberships will be available at the track this Sunday or if you want to pay via P.P. at anytime you can.

There's been a few tweeks to the memberships.
It's a 1 time fee (not 2 like last year) and a family membership can be purchased also.
More info can be found at www.norcarracing.com

Also,

The idea of a practice night has been brought up for this Saturday.

If you would be interested in practicing, say 3pm till 8pm, please let me know.

-Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> Don't forget that the NORCAR membership year has expired.
> 
> Memberships will be available at the track this Sunday or if you want to pay via P.P. at anytime you can.
> 
> There's been a few tweeks to the memberships.
> It's a 1 time fee (not 2 like last year) and a family membership can be purchased also.
> More info can be found at www.norcarracing.com
> 
> Also,
> 
> The idea of a practice night has been brought up for this Saturday.
> 
> If you would be interested in practicing, say 3pm till 8pm, please let me know.
> 
> -Wayne


I'm interested in practice Saturday. 

LTB


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> I'm interested in practice Saturday.
> 
> LTB


Who is LTB?


----------



## sg1

*Saturday night practice*

So far we have:

Hobbywing
Josh C.


----------



## Lessen

I might be interested in some practice Sat.

Excited for a new points season!


----------



## sg1

So far we have:

Hobbywing
Josh C.
Lessen


If we can get 10-15 guys we can make it happen


----------



## Lessen

Yep, im in. My test list is already ready


----------



## sg1

sg1 said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Hobbywing
> Josh C.
> Lessen
> 
> 
> If we can get 10-15 guys we can make it happen




Anyone else?


----------



## Lessen

Me, myself and I. Is that five or six now?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Me, myself and I. Is that five or six now?


I was hoping we'd get a few more so we can open the doors and have some fun.

If we don't get anyone else within the next day, unfortunately we'll have to cancel the practice.


----------



## Lessen

Dang, its not looking very good... c'mon fellas! Im bringing it on Sunday and Winger needs all the practice he can get to defend.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Practice is overrated.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Practice is overrated.


I prefer to call it "testing".


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Dang, its not looking very good... c'mon fellas! Im bringing it on Sunday and Winger needs all the practice he can get to defend.


Drinking beer and watching football is my new defensive strategy. See how it works out Sunday.


----------



## Adam B

I am not sure about the practice day, but if the shop is slow I can close early and get there. I am in for sunday though. What rubber touring car classes other then 17.5 are being ran lately?

Also, what time do doors open sunday?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I am not sure about the practice day, but if the shop is slow I can close early and get there. I am in for sunday though. What rubber touring car classes other then 17.5 are being ran lately?
> 
> Also, what time do doors open sunday?



Saturday's practice is a no-go.

Sunday, We'll be at the track at 8am finishing up some vacuuming and cleaning.
You're welcome to show up then and set stuff up.
Track should be ready for practice by 9.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Saturday's practice is a no go


That stinks. I was looking forward to some extra track time. See you guys Sunday!


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> That stinks. I was looking forward to some extra track time. See you guys Sunday!


Wanted

10 to 15 new guys needed for practice at the gate.


----------



## Lessen

Less than 21 hours till heats. Giddy up!


----------



## jar

*12 r 5 knuckles*

if you have any, I will be happy to relieve you of a couple of sets or just one.


----------



## Adam B

Had a fun time yesterday. Thanks again to the Gate crew for running a great place to race. You guys just need to move closer to MI.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Had a fun time yesterday. Thanks again to the Gate crew for running a great place to race. You guys just need to move closer to MI.


Maybe it would be easier for you to move closer 

Get that 1/12 car ready!!


----------



## Adam B

Silly Wayne, it makes more sense for all the local racers and the gate to move closer here. I just bought a house, a business, and I hate moving, LOL


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Silly Wayne, it makes more sense for all the local racers and the gate to move closer here. I just bought a house, a business, and I hate moving, LOL


I guess I wasn't thinking..lol..

Maybe we could open a second Gate close to you to make it easier for you 

If we did that, then you wouldn't be able to stay up till 11 painting bodies, then get up at 4 to drive 4 hours to visit us..lol..


----------



## Adam B

Now you are talking! I actually talked to a few people around here to do something like you guys have set up there. Not much support or loyalty in this neck of woods though.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Now you are talking! I actually talked to a few people around here to do something like you guys have set up there. Not much support or loyalty in this neck of woods though.


You are always welcome in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Adam B

What time do doors open on the 6th?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> What time do doors open on the 6th?


11am fine sir.


----------



## Bigz84

Hopefully i can come down to your neck of the woods and do some "testing" on the 6th....


----------



## jar

*Awsome*

The track was hard, no gi'me's; all comp. Hard and complicated. That's what it's about.

I really learned a healthy respect for Robert. Even with Wayne's setup, he was working to make it happen and I know that because I went back an forth him all evening. Now, if we can just get everything together enough to hang with the Klebonater; everyone knows he can't drive in traffic.:tongue:


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> The track was hard, no gi'me's; all comp. Hard and complicated. That's what it's about.
> 
> I really learned a healthy respect for Robert. Even with Wayne's setup, he was working to make it happen and I know that because I went back an forth him all evening. Now, if we can just get everything together enough to hang with the Klebonater; everyone knows he can't drive in traffic.:tongue:


Sometimes Joe just has a hard time driving period....


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> Now, if we can just get everything together enough to hang with the Klebonater; everyone knows he can't drive in traffic.:tongue:


Apparently you missed my pass of Mr. Fairtrace in TC Stock through the chicane in front of the drivers' stand. It was a sweet pass, going two wide through that chicane. The cars didn't touch at all.

At least I hung back during the 1/12 scale main to let you and Robert race, instead of just lapping the two of you.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Sometimes Joe just has a hard time driving period....


Running 5 different classes will do that to you.


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

Our next club race is Oct. 6th (last race before the Halloween race)

I've had requests to see if we can run open practice or possibly a race on the 7th also.

If there's interest in running the 7th also please let me know


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> Our next club race is Oct. 6th (last race before the Halloween race)
> 
> I've had requests to see if we can run open practice or possibly a race on the 7th also.
> 
> If there's interest in running the 7th also please let me know


I can't make it October 6,

I would love to come on October 7,if I could.


----------



## Lessen

Im in for the points race. Doubt it for the 7th.


----------



## dragrace

*Saturday Oct. 6*

See you guys Saturday for a little 1/12 Mod.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Lessen

Bobby, you gonna have your touring car ready next week? Roberto is getting up to speed. We should have some really good racing Saturday. Adam, you think you can make it down? Winger, you in bro? Let's do this thing!


----------



## Adam B

as of now, I plan to come on the 6th.


----------



## starrx

Adam B said:


> as of now, I plan to come on the 6th.


ME 2!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

*8/12 Videos*

Videos from 9/23 are coming soon...


----------



## Bigz84

*cars to be sold*

hey kids, if anyone is interested

Selling my Xray T3 2012 and my Hyperdrive Pro4 1 cell car

posting in the for sale section soon...


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Bobby, you gonna have your touring car ready next week? Roberto is getting up to speed. We should have some really good racing Saturday. Adam, you think you can make it down? Winger, you in bro? Let's do this thing!


In.:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

for the 6th what time will the doors open & racing start??..i think i got a couple ppl want to come:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

starrx said:


> for the 6th what time will the doors open & racing start??..i think i got a couple ppl want to come:thumbsup:


According to http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

Doors 11am, racing 3pm.


----------



## Lessen

9/23 Vids will be up later this afternoon :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

not so sure I can make it now saturday. Shop has picked up, and with moving going on, it isn't looking good.


----------



## CarbonJoe

That's a bummer. We always enjoy having you come down for race days.


----------



## Lessen

Bummer for sure... I enjoy beating new Xrays with my outdated Losi.


----------



## Lessen




----------



## mrbighead

Josh, thanks for videos .


----------



## Mackin

mrbighead said:


> Josh, thanks for videos .



What Willie said! Thanks


----------



## starrx

Mackin said:


> What Willie said! Thanks


no vegas warm up videos?:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

starrx said:


> no vegas warm up videos?:freak:


They turned out to be just a bunch of videos of people playing cards, losing money, getting drunk.


----------



## Lessen

starrx said:


> no vegas warm up videos?:freak:


No, sorry. I didn't have it rolling that day. Life was getting in the way of my hobbies.  It's still a work in progress as far as details and routine go. Now if I could just get a couple marshals to wear a GoPro on their head :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

I hope to make it Saturday. I am in Abingdon, VA right now and heading home tomorrow. It will be good to be back home after 1500 miles under the wheels in nine days.


----------



## starrx

Lessen said:


> No, sorry. I didn't have it rolling that day. Life was getting in the way of my hobbies.  It's still a work in progress as far as details and routine go. Now if I could just get a couple marshals to wear a GoPro on their head :thumbsup:


ok well maybe ill get on video dis sat:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

camera will be rolling!


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> I hope to make it Saturday. I am in Abingdon, VA right now and heading home tomorrow. It will be good to be back home after 1500 miles under the wheels in nine days.


You better be home in time to race!

This layout is calling your name


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> You better be home in time to race!
> 
> This layout is calling your name


What, no pic? Hehe.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> What, no pic? Hehe.


Ron hasn't been around to make a CAD drawing for us...

I didn't have the camera last night, and all I have is my top secret note pad with tracks (can't show anyone that!!).
Lets just say it's good looking!!


----------



## old_dude

Wayne:
We are in the 21st. century. I have my computer with me and I had some time in the evenings. But I will admit after a big plate of Carolina barbecue and a hearty micro brew it might have been tough. Who knows what the final result might have been.
Hitting the road in about a hour for the 7-1/2 hour drive home.
I hope I feel like racing tomorrow. Recovery mode in 9.


----------



## Lessen

FYI, I have CAD too if you guys ever need some assistance. I have TurboCAD Delux and AutoCAD LT05. I could always use practice as im self taught.


----------



## sg1

*doors opening early*

For all of those that asked for more practice time, you got it.

Track will be prepped (sprayed) just before 10am and ready for laps by 10am sharp!!


----------



## Bigz84

Nice. see you in the AM


----------



## jamesj

*cad and space claim*

i have cad 2012 and space claim 2012


----------



## Lessen

Good stuff today! Love to see 2 heats of TC :thumbup: Big thanks to everybody who traveled from afar to race at The Gate.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Good stuff today! Love to see 2 heats of TC :thumbup: Big thanks to everybody who traveled from afar to race at The Gate.


Yes, good time and fun racing with you and Roberto. Getting a new weapon, hopefully sooner than later. Not that it will make any difference in my results but it will be shiny and new which always makes me happy, at least temporarily. Never liked the color blue anyway.


----------



## Lessen

Yes, I need a new ride as well.. except I NEED a new ride  Probably will be later rather than sooner.. Maybe around the holidays, spring for sure. I can still learn to push this Losi a bit further though.

Thinking of running VTA for the HC...


----------



## Lessen

*10/6 Vids*


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Josh.


----------



## nrtv20

Cool video's, the angle of the camera makes the cars deceivingly slow looking down the straights and super quick in the infield


----------



## Lessen

Thanks. Slowly but surely they're getting better looking and easier to watch, which makes them more informative as well as entertaining. The new high perspective gives a better view of the far end of the track. I ran a strip of tape across the top of the lens to block the blinding ceiling lights this time. Next on the experiment list is music. I finally got myself an RCA/3.5mm patch cable to hook up my mixer/turntables to the PC (no, I'm not a DJ, I just play one on the internet). I'm just looking to drop in some simple loop/remixing to jazz up the silent intro/outros.


----------



## CarbonJoe

For those of you that are interested, the iHobby Expo is Oct 13th - 14th at the IX Center.

http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/PublicInfo.htm

http://www.pmsa.us.com/IHOBBY/2012_Attendee_Brochure_Final_C555.pdf


----------



## jar

Pictures look like you guys got creative on that layout, as usual. I'm looking forward to running there again.


----------



## Mackin

jar said:


> Pictures look like you guys got creative on that layout, as usual. I'm looking forward to running there again.


Next up the Halloween Classic.


----------



## Hustler

Are you fellas racing tomorrow? ...details please? :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sure, we're racing. Tonight and tomorrow. Problem is, it's a Hooter's Tour oval race. Not much use for dialing in your ride for the Halloween Classic. You probably think that's Bush(nell) league though.

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Hustler

CarbonJoe said:


> Sure, we're racing. Tonight and tomorrow. Problem is, it's a Hooter's Tour oval race. Not much use for dialing in your ride for the Halloween Classic. You probably think that's Bush(nell) league though.
> 
> http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


Impossible sir. No one could possibly crash that much to qualify for a league named as such...

Mr. SG1 has PM.

-Sean


----------



## Adam B

I am selling my T3 2011 car. It has the new style upper camps, rear gear diff, CEFX chassis, and savox servo. I plan on leaving the shims I added for tuning, other then that it will be set back to box stock (springs, sway bars, front spool, CVDs, etc). I am asking $325 for it. I can ship it, bring it to the 17th club race, or indoor champs. I really doubt I will make it this sunday. I will also go through and check all the bearings and make sure everything is in good shape.


----------



## old_dude

Two on road races this month to warm up for the Indoor Champs!!


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Two on road races this month to warm up for the Indoor Champs!!


That is true!!

This Sunday the Halloween layout will still be down.
Perfect time for testing set ups!!


----------



## old_dude

You got it. Bite will still be high right from the get go.


----------



## Lessen

Hmmm... Maybe I'll give the JRX one more shot on rubber tires, just for the sake of points.

Still runnin foam though.


----------



## Mike Peterson

good I can pick up the rest of my 1/12th car that was "relocated" in front of the driverstand.......


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> good I can pick up the rest of my 1/12th car that was "relocated" in front of the driverstand.......


Check to see if there's any rear traction laying around as well. It seemed to have worked it's way out of my car.


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> good I can pick up the rest of my 1/12th car that was "relocated" in front of the driverstand.......


I didn't see what happened, but I heard your displeasure with the results


----------



## 92vert

I have a amb transponder for sale 80. Its brand new pm me for info.


----------



## sg1

*Opening at 8:00am Sunday!!*

For this Sunday we will be opening an hour early (8:00am) for those folks traveling in from out of town and to get an hour more of practice.

Racing starts at noon


----------



## biffbarnes

sg1 said:


> For this Sunday we will be opening an hour early (8:00am) for those folks traveling in from out of town and to get an hour more of practice.
> 
> Racing starts at noon



Are we still going to have time for breakfast?


----------



## sg1

biffbarnes said:


> Are we still going to have time for breakfast?


At 7:15


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> For this Sunday we will be opening an hour early (8:00am) for those folks traveling in from out of town and to get an hour more of practice.
> 
> Racing starts at noon


Sweeeet. Plenty of time to re-learn out how to drive a TC with tires that are actually glued to the rims...


----------



## robert s

*JRZ1 radio and spectrum receivers for sale*

Hello everyone,
I am selling my JR Z1 radio with built in specktrum module and 2 3500 receivers as well as 1 3100 receiver and lipo pack for $185.00. The radio has the drop down wheel and comes with a bag.

e-mail me for more info or pictures if needed

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Lessen

*Shameless plug*


----------



## jamesj

what is brl??????????????????????


----------



## Lessen

jamesj said:


> what is brl??????????????????????



Brushless Racing League. It's an oval series.


----------



## sg1

Racing this weekend!!!!

Saturday and Sunday!!!

US Indoorchamps is 2 weeks away and time for some serious practice!!

Saturday is a club race and Sunday is open practice.


----------



## Mackin

Two weeks? Better look again.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> Racing this weekend!!!!
> 
> Saturday and Sunday!!!
> 
> US Indoorchamps is 2 weeks away and time for some serious practice!!
> 
> Saturday is a club race and Sunday is open practice.


What day are you expecting the better turnout?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> What day are you expecting the better turnout?


From what I've heard Saturday 

Out of towners seem to like Saturdays better (so they don't have to travel back on a Sunday night).


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


>


Josh:

Plaid?


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Josh:
> 
> Plaid?


Looks like "Fargyle"....


----------



## Mackin

old_dude said:


> Josh:
> 
> Plaid?


Nice!


----------



## Lessen

Heck yeah! Race cars need sponsors! The Franchise logo is worth at least 2/10s


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Heck yeah! Race cars need sponsors! The Franchise logo is worth at least 2/10s


I'm waiting for Franchise University as a sponsor.


----------



## gasman

*Open*

Will the gate be open next week before the champs?

Thanks


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm waiting for Franchise University as a sponsor.


I just got that. Ha!


----------



## sg1

gasman said:


> Will the gate be open next week before the champs?
> 
> Thanks


It's looking like Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday
Times TBD yet.


----------



## barney24

Looks like Saturday is shaping up nicely. Should be a good turnout. We're finishing the track tonight. Champs are next week, get those last race/practice days in while you can.


----------



## Adam B

what time do doors open saturday and when does racing start? I hope to make it depending on work


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> what time do doors open saturday and when does racing start? I hope to make it depending on work


Doors 11am, racing 3pm, according to http://www.norcarracing.com/


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Doors 11am, racing 3pm, according to http://www.norcarracing.com/


I'm sure we'll be there before that 

9ish is a good guess.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

sg1 said:


> It's looking like Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday
> Times TBD yet.


How much is it to practice? Thinking of knocking the dust off my carpet cars.


----------



## sg1

*Practice schedule!*



SKEEMCIRE said:


> How much is it to practice? Thinking of knocking the dust off my carpet cars.



The schedule is:

Sunday from 9am to 4pm
Monday from 2pm to 9pm
Tuesday from 11am to 9pm
Wednesday from 9am to 9pm

Price is 15.00 a practice.

The track is set up.
It will be sprayed each day.
The heat will be on.
Laptimes will be printed.
If folks want, we can set up heats to run.


----------



## Adam B

Not going to make it tomorrow. Have fun guys, and see you at the champs.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Can't make it tomorrow, would love to come up Sunday but my motor did not come. Does anybody have a D3.5-17.5 for my 1/12th scale to run in practice?


----------



## jar

The best day you'll have at the US indoor Champs; practice at the Gate.


----------



## jar

And Wayne, you did say, "the heat will be on," Is that like heat, the sort that arises from friction? :wave:


----------



## jar

SKEEMCIRE said:


> How much is it to practice? Thinking of knocking the dust off my carpet cars.


Don't think; do.:tongue:


----------



## Chaz955i

Good times at the track yesterday. Nice to see Seaball back on the track.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Sorry I missed the Ball.
He da man.


----------



## jar

Great to see Ball's; bring'n the, let's say, heat.:hat:


----------



## Chaz955i

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Sorry I missed the Ball.
> He da man.


Yep, showing up after having not driven for months and taking someone else's car to first place was a pretty good show.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bobby, where have you been? We've missed you!


----------



## bobbyh808

CarbonJoe said:


> Bobby, where have you been? We've missed you!


Rc not in the budget right now, hopefully I can make a return soon.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

A handful of us here in the Akron area have or are getting Tamiya M05 Mini Coopers. We have been talking about making a trip this winter to run them on the carpet. 6 or 7 of us would be coming. Would it be okay to run them there in our own class sometime? Also some of the group don't have transponders. Do you guys still have house rentals?

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kyosho Racer said:


> A handful of us here in the Akron area have or are getting Tamiya M05 Mini Coopers. We have been talking about making a trip this winter to run them on the carpet. 6 or 7 of us would be coming. Would it be okay to run them there in our own class sometime? Also some of the group don't have transponders. Do you guys still have house rentals?
> 
> Jeff


Bring 'em out! In various areas of the country, Mini Coopers are very popular. Like most tracks, 3 cars make a class.

Yes, we have a limited number of transponders.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Bring 'em out! In various areas of the country, Mini Coopers are very popular. Like most tracks, 3 cars make a class.
> 
> Yes, we have a limited number of transponders.


Thanks Joe:thumbsup: It will most likely be after the Holidays but we will be up.


----------



## Chaz955i

Kyosho Racer said:


> A handful of us here in the Akron area have or are getting Tamiya M05 Mini Coopers. We have been talking about making a trip this winter to run them on the carpet. 6 or 7 of us would be coming. Would it be okay to run them there in our own class sometime? Also some of the group don't have transponders. Do you guys still have house rentals?
> 
> Jeff


Cool, bring them out. I've seen that class run at another track and they look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Chaz955i

Congratulations to Wayne Gerber, 2012 Masters and WGT US Indoor Champion!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Gerber, 2012 Masters and WGT US Indoor Champion!!:thumbsup:


That's sweet! Great job Wayne!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Wow, that was a lot of work. We dismantled the Indoor Champs track by 5:30, and trucked it all to the Gate. We now have 3200 square feet of new sub floor material (100 4x8 sheets of OSB). Thanks to all those who helped!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Gerber, 2012 Masters and WGT US Indoor Champion!!:thumbsup:


I think the rest of the field was wondering what that truck was that ran them over... utter dominance!

Evidently, hard work does pay off!


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Wow, that was a lot of work. We dismantled the Indoor Champs track by 5:30, and trucked it all to the Gate. We now have 3200 square feet of new sub floor material (100 4x8 sheets of OSB). Thanks to all those who helped!


Sorry I couldn't stick around to help. Had I known the plan I would have shown up a little later. 

Nice job in VTA.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Wow, that was a lot of work. We dismantled the Indoor Champs track by 5:30, and trucked it all to the Gate. We now have 3200 square feet of new sub floor material (100 4x8 sheets of OSB). Thanks to all those who helped!


Very nice!


----------



## biffbarnes

*Meat*

Ask Mackin how good that meat was this weekend. :thumbsup:

Chuck Thanks for the cookies they were awesome.

Great job Wayne on the wins.

Dave Morrow thanks for the rent a ride


----------



## Adam B

If things would have went as planned and we ended earlier I would have been willing to help you guys move that stuff for a bit. I have to say the gate group is a bunch of great guys (even Wayne & Bobby) and I am glad I have got the chance to meet and race with you all. Hope some of you guys make it to Grand Rapids, otherwise I may not see you again until the hangover race.


----------



## Mackin

I'm tired!


----------



## Adam B

Mackin said:


> I'm tired!


I bet being retired is hard to catch up on rest! LOL


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> utter dominance!


utter and dominance together.... only from Joe....


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> utter and dominance together.... only from Joe....


Better than "udder dominance". If you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Mackin

biffbarnes said:


> Ask Mackin how good that meat was this weekend. :thumbsup:
> 
> Chuck Thanks for the cookies they were awesome.
> 
> Great job Wayne on the wins.
> 
> Dave Morrow thanks for the rent a ride


The meat was great!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> The meat was great!


What happens in Strongsville, stays in Strongsville.


----------



## barney24

Congrats Wayne!

The sub-floor move was tiring, but with all that helped tear it down and unload it, we knocked it out in record time. Thanks everyone! Your dedication and hard work shows every week at The Gate!

NOW...
Anyone want to hit The Beav this Sunday? and yes, The Beav is still tight after all these years. Practice/Doors at 11, racing at 2pm home by 9 or so.

LMK.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Adam B

How far of a drive is that from the gate?


----------



## barney24

90 or so minutes. I will drive, just need a co-pilot


----------



## Lessen

Kinda considering it...


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to the 22nd!


----------



## Chaz955i

No club races in January?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> No club races in January?


Are just going to sit around or go out and play with your new car else where?


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Are just going to sit around or go out and play with your new car else where?


Sitting around is one of the few things I've mastered in life. I don't take it for granted.


----------



## CarbonJoe

We need to publish an updated schedule. The current one doesn't go past January. I'm sure we will have a club race in January.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> We need to publish an updated schedule. The current one doesn't go past January. I'm sure we will have a club race in January.


Then get it done...


----------



## Kyosho Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> We need to publish an updated schedule. The current one doesn't go past January. I'm sure we will have a club race in January.


I hope you have a club race in Jan. Its looking like we will be at least 5 strong with the Mini Coopers and we are shooting for a trip up there sometime in Jan.


----------



## old_dude

Don't forget we are racing on the first (New Years Day).


----------



## sg1

Kyosho Racer said:


> I hope you have a club race in Jan. Its looking like we will be at least 5 strong with the Mini Coopers and we are shooting for a trip up there sometime in Jan.


As Ron said, we have our 2nd annual "Hangover Classic" on Jan. 1st!

We'll have more dates to come


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> As Ron said, we have our 2nd annual "Hangover Classic" on Jan. 1st!
> 
> We'll have more dates to come


That maybe an option for us, just have to make a few texts:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Club Race on the 22nd. Last chance to show who is boss in 2012 and get a little practice before the Hangover Classic. 

In for 17.5 TC


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm in. All the way. Translation - 5 classes.

Beware Boss Vic Koss! Thanks for remembering, Pittsburgh!


----------



## Lessen

See you guys next week. Cameras in hand


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> See you guys next week. Cameras in hand


Excellent!!


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> See you guys next week. Cameras in hand



I want to see your pics from the GP.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> I want to see your pics from the GP.


Check out my FB page when you have a spare minute. I don't have anything printed.


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Check out my FB page when you have a spare minute. I don't have anything printed.


Will do.


----------



## sg1

Track change over this Thursday!!

It may end up the layout for the Hangover race


----------



## Adam B

Depending on how the week goes with work, I am going to try to make it this saturday.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Depending on how the week goes with work, I am going to try to make it this saturday.


You can sit across from me again 

It was fabulous at the Holloween Classic sitting by you....


----------



## Sutman9872

*Hangover Race*

Hey guys Myself and some friends were planning on bringing our Tamiya Mini Coopers to race.....Was posting this to see if anyone else would be interested in joining in with us....We have stock motors in them.....Thanks


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> You can sit across from me again
> 
> It was fabulous at the Holloween Classic sitting by you....


I know right! Spending all day looking at you kept me from having to look at dirty pictures in the hotel room. This time can I sit next to you though? Staring into your eyes gets so distracting.


----------



## barney24

i'm in for this weekend 1/12 and WGT

i'll be sportin' the new On-Point WGT car as well as the brand new OP12C.1!

I'm also planning on the 30th at The Raceway in Beaver if anyone wants to tag along


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Sutman9872 said:


> Hey guys Myself and some friends were planning on bringing our Tamiya Mini Coopers to race.....Was posting this to see if anyone else would be interested in joining in with us....We have stock motors in them.....Thanks


Working on a couple more guys to run with us Mike.


----------



## old_dude

And who said December was a bad month to race. I did once.
Unfortunately I won't be racing until the Hangover due to an intense party schedule. As Chuck would say "Go figure". But friends and family call, someone has gotta do it.

You guys have fun.


----------



## Mackin

A party, now there's a surprise!


----------



## barney24

old_dude said:


> And who said December was a bad month to race. I did once.
> Unfortunately I won't be racing until the Hangover due to an intense party schedule. As Chuck would say "Go figure". But friends and family call, someone has gotta do it.
> 
> You guys have fun.


INTENSE PARTY SCHEDULE, awesome! did our invites get lost in the mail?


----------



## sg1

Racing this Saturday!!

I'm sure doors will be open a bit earlier, maybe 9:30ish, and racing at 3:00.

It's a new layout and will sprayed down in the morning.
Get used to running on it, you may see it again 



Next Saturday is a scheduled BRP on road race. 
If you want to come out and run your 1/12 or 1/10 cars we'll run those too.
The practice time will be divided up and starting time is the same.


----------



## Adam B

Looking forward to this saturday, don't even care if my car hits the track, but just to see Wayne's face.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Looking forward to this saturday, don't even care if my car hits the track, but just to see Wayne's face.


Damn... I'm gonna make sure it looks extra special for you!!


----------



## jamesj

i have a problem with my kimbrough 76 spur gear my balls are 3/32 but i think their to small im thinking they should be 1/8 help


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i have a problem with my kimbrough 76 spur gear my balls are 3/32 but i think their to small im thinking they should be 1/8 help


Kimbrough uses 1/8" balls


----------



## jamesj

are there 1/8 balls at the gate for the kimbrough spur gear


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> are there 1/8 balls at the gate for the kimbrough spur gear


We do have 1/8" balls there from IRS, a pack of 100 for about 8 bucks


----------



## jamesj

cool save some for me and if there is no one at the gate today ill pick them up tomarrow at the gate i need to start charging my batteries...............thanks again...........


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> cool save some for me and if there is no one at the gate today ill pick them up tomarrow at the gate i need to start charging my batteries...............thanks again...........


We will be there early tomorrow 
9:30am would be a good time to stop by and get ready


----------



## Adam B

Wayne has little balls, and lots of them!


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Wayne has little balls, and lots of them!


I may....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

jamesj said:


> i have a problem with my kimbrough 76 spur gear my balls are 3/32 but i think their to small im thinking they should be 1/8 help


Yea, Bailes has that problem with his balls also, they're too small.


----------



## Lessen

Wow... How many times do we have to go through this...


----------



## sg1

We should be there in 3 hours or so doing some final touch ups 

New layout is down, will be sprayed, and ready for laps!


----------



## barney24

*CONGRATS TO OUR 2012 FALL SERIES WINNERS!*

*VTA*
Joe Klebau
Zach Schuttenberg
Ron Mick

*WGT*
Joe Klebau
Ron Mick
Brian Wedge

*TC STOCK*
Joe Klebau
Robert Shuchman
Josh Nessel

*1/12 STOCK*
Joe Klebau
Robert Shuchman
Brian Wedge


----------



## Kyosho Racer

barney24 said:


> *CONGRATS TO OUR 2012 FALL SERIES WINNERS!*
> 
> *VTA*
> Joe Klebau
> Zach Schuttenberg
> Ron Mick
> 
> *WGT*
> Joe Klebau
> Ron Mick
> Brian Wedge
> 
> *TC STOCK*
> Joe Klebau
> Robert Shuchman
> Josh Nessel
> 
> *1/12 STOCK*
> Joe Klebau
> Robert Shuchman
> Brian Wedge


WOW a CarbonJoe 4 class sweep:thumbsup: Great job Joe!


----------



## Lessen

*Vids*

No editing this time around, although active videography is a bit more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Chaz955i

Kyosho Racer said:


> WOW a CarbonJoe 4 class sweep:thumbsup: Great job Joe!


+1 They don't call him the Ironman for nothing.


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> +1 They don't call him the Ironman for nothing.


I thought it was because he has an arc reactor, not a heart.


----------



## Bigz84

*tires*

Alston,
car looked good running on Jaco tires and w/ the big ole Sweep Sticker on the hood

:tongue:

Nice run boys

Detroit Racing Team


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I thought it was because he has an arc reactor, not a heart.


Could be, if so he needs to start bringing Pepper Potts to the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Could be, if so he needs to start bringing Pepper Potts to the track.:thumbsup:


I prefer _Natalie Rushman_


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I prefer _Natalie Rushman_


Is she related to Ironman? Her eyes are rusty. :drunk:


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> I prefer _Natalie Rushman_


Yeah, have to say Scarlet in tight leather is never a bad thing. Is it too late to amend my Christmas wish list?


----------



## Adam B

Merry Christmas to my racing friends and family. Hope you all have a great day and Santa brings you slower cars and fills my stocking with talent.


----------



## camino86

thinking about getting a new tc car looking for something local probly used so if you have something for sale please pm me thanks jason


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> thinking about getting a new tc car looking for something local probly used so if you have something for sale please pm me thanks jason


Robert S has a TC6 for sale in the onroad for sale section and he's local too:thumbsup:


----------



## robert s

*TC6.1 for sale*

Hello everyone,
I am selling my TC6.1 with new body and spare parts for $270.00


PM me for more info and pictures


Robert


----------



## Chaz955i

robert s said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am selling my TC6.1 with new body and spare parts for $270.00
> 
> 
> PM me for more info and pictures
> 
> 
> Robert


Bummer, figure a few more races to get used to your radio and you would have been in the mix.


----------



## camino86

Chaz955i said:


> Bummer, figure a few more races to get used to your radio and you would have been in the mix.


idk if i can do that much right now if you still have it in a few weeks i will let you know thanks just need to save some money


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> idk if i can do that much right now if you still have it in a few weeks i will let you know thanks just need to save some money


There is a nice looking X-Ray T2 009 with electronics on ebay at about $200 right now. Comes with a lot of stuff you likely already have but could sell to recoup some dough.


----------



## Mackin

I think T Williams might want to sell his XRAY.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Chaz955i said:


> There is a nice looking X-Ray T2 009 with electronics on ebay at about $200 right now. Comes with a lot of stuff you likely already have but could sell to recoup some dough.


I just put that Xray on watch, nice looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Kyosho Racer said:


> I just put that Xray on watch, nice looking car:thumbsup:


Good Luck!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Good Luck!


I won't have the funds to bid on it, just watching to see what it goes for. I would like to get another VTA car but will have to let some of my offroad stuff go in order to purchase a VTA chassie


----------



## sg1

Today we have a BRP road race scheduled.

If you're looking to run 1/12 or 1/10 we wll be running them to 

I'll be here about 9:30ish turning the heat on and cleaning things up


----------



## MPSpeed

I'm making a comeback been out since 2009 indoor champs, really excited to see everybody again.my oldest son is gonna run it should be a goodtime


----------



## DigitalZane

So in my shameless trend of self-promotion and not much substance, I've got my stuff up for sale. Would love to sell it to a "Gate-r" or potential "Gate-R" than see it shipped off to Alaska like my last sale, and I'll cut you all a better deal on it. It's been fun gents. :thumbsup:

Since I can't post links you all should be able to complete this one: rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/690853-serpent-s411-te-electronics.html


----------



## Chaz955i

DigitalZane said:


> So in my shameless trend of self-promotion and not much substance, I've got my stuff up for sale. Would love to sell it to a "Gate-r" or potential "Gate-R" than see it shipped off to Alaska like my last sale, and I'll cut you all a better deal on it. It's been fun gents. :thumbsup:
> 
> Since I can't post links you all should be able to complete this one: rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/690853-serpent-s411-te-electronics.html


Zane, moving to a different car or moving on in general?


----------



## Chaz955i

Racing at The Gate this Sunday, January 6. Doors 8am Racing at noon.

Ze Winger in for ze 17.5 TC yes.

:dude:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yep. got's to fix ze "flippies" SUper glue is not the answer forever...


----------



## Chaz955i

Mike Peterson said:


> Yep. got's to fix ze "flippies" SUper glue is not the answer forever...


Yeah, strange your car looks decent at the beginning of a run and then starts launching off the track. Fast as heck when it is working right. See you Sunday.


----------



## Mackin

Going to have the rest of my VTA stuff at the track on Sun, motor, batteries, gtb2 speeder, servo, personal transponder, etc. Just going to race WGT and 1/12th.


----------



## Bigz84

Mackin said:


> Going to have the rest of my VTA stuff at the track on Sun, motor, batteries, gtb2 speeder, servo, personal transponder, etc. Just going to race WGT and 1/12th.


NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO

sorry to hear that Mackin, you will be missed in VTA. i enjoyed running w/ ya.

now only if i can get my WGT up and running.....


----------



## Lessen

Joe, bring your foam car.


----------



## Adam B

Chuck, I sent you a Facebook PM...


----------



## sg1

I'm thinking 1/12 for me


----------



## Adam B

*Going to offer this to my Gate buddies first....*

Xray 2011 car with cfex chassis, new style upper clamps, ECS shafts (xray), I put the T3 2012 shock towers on it also,rear gear diff (xray), and savox servo. Basically this car has been converted to a 2012.

Also my T3 2012 with ECS front shafts, tamiya shocks (have stock shocks also), this car was barely used. (keeping servo from this one it is new)

I will include all the parts I have specific to the T3 line (springs, sway bars, shock parts, top decks, anything else I can find)
You can have both for $500 with all the parts. I know option parts alone make up most this price and you will have 2 good cars. The 2011 car was very good for 17.5, the 2012 I was going to run mod or 13.5 and never actually raced it, just practiced.

Please spread the word, if there is some interest I will hold on to them. I will go through the cars and check/replace bearings if needed, and anything else I notice. Otherwise these will be on Ebay soon for probably more $$$. This is a smoking deal for somebody looking to upgrade, or get into touring car.


----------



## bobbyh808

Wow didn't see that coming.


----------



## Lessen

I can't wait to get back on track. Bobby, when are you making your comeback?


----------



## Adam B

I am not getting out of touring car, since I got the T4, I am selling my T3 stuff and the stuff that is specific to the T3 line. I need to lighten my pit bag since I am racing this little wedge looking thing with foam tires. But it makes me want to set up this other foam tire thing I got with a Vette body....


----------



## Lessen

Just keep the 2012 to run foam with me and Joe!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Just keep the 2012 to run foam with me and Joe!


If you're gonna run foam you might as well run a 1/12 or WGT


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Just keep the 2012 to run foam with me and Joe!


let me think about that, NO! Foam TC is dead man. Might as well break out round cells also and call it a new vintage class.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Might as well break out round cells also and call it a new vintage class.


Yeah! Those actually fit in my vintage Losi


----------



## sg1

How many kids plan on coming out to race Sunday?

I think Uncle Chuck plans on doing beef and chicken tacos


----------



## Lessen

Me! Gotta get this Serpent program up and running.

Hey Wayne, you don't mind if my boy takes my VTA out for a few laps early during practice?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Me! Gotta get this Serpent program up and running.
> 
> Hey Wayne, you don't mind if my boy takes my VTA out for a few laps early during practice?


We may have a "novice" VTA group again if he wants to run that.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope to make it out Sunday....


----------



## Adam B

My wifey mentioned something about taking the kids to the Cleveland Science Museum or something like that... let me see how I can work this angle and race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Gotta get this Serpent program up and running.


You have to learn how to crawl first. Get the ESC figured out?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> Hope to make it out Sunday....


Get that WGT chassis converted!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I did! that's what I want to test 

I also took Ron's advice and softened the front end with the white springs, and removing the brace..... Lots of changes!!!


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> My wifey mentioned something about taking the kids to the Cleveland Science Museum or something like that... let me see how I can work this angle and race.


Nice!!!


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We may have a "novice" VTA group again if he wants to run that.


That would be sweet!



CarbonJoe said:


> You have to learn how to crawl first. Get the ESC figured out?


The Reventen is out of whack. Its going back to SP for warranty. Im expecting a Cirtix via UPS today, along with a motor fan and some 500k oil.


----------



## Chaz955i

Only a few hours to go.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

O yeah!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of fun racing today! My World GT program is finally up to speed! See you all soon!


----------



## Lessen

Great stuff today! Awesome 12th scale race between Wise and Wayne. Can't wait to get back out with the new car.


----------



## MPSpeed

the epic wayne, wise battle. i gotta get my car finished


----------



## ICEMAN96

Hey NORCAR/GATE im going to start doing some carpet racing again. Can someone show me a picture of a dual purpose 1/18 and 1/10 for onroad and oval.
Is there room for my wheelchair my buddies came up last week with the mini coopers and were not to sure where I could drive from but hey i'll be joining them on the next trip :thumbsup:
Rodney
[email protected]


----------



## MPSpeed

wayne what days are you holding practice and what time


----------



## sg1

*Practice day this Sunday??*



MPSpeed said:


> wayne what days are you holding practice and what time


Hey Mike,

We typically don't have many practice days.
At yesterday race we had some guys ask about an additional day of running.
Some of us are going out of town to an oval race this weekend, but Chuck Mackin has said he would be willing to open the place up on Sunday if we get enough people willing to come out.

-Wayne


----------



## sg1

ICEMAN96 said:


> Hey NORCAR/GATE im going to start doing some carpet racing again. Can someone show me a picture of a dual purpose 1/18 and 1/10 for onroad and oval.
> Is there room for my wheelchair my buddies came up last week with the mini coopers and were not to sure where I could drive from but hey i'll be joining them on the next trip :thumbsup:
> Rodney
> [email protected]


Hey Rodney,

For 1/18 a BRP is the way to go. We get a good group running oval and a few road guys.
We typically set up tracks so we run road and oval the same day. We also run the BRP cars on NORCAR points series days on the road layout. We have all the BRP stuff you'll need at the track.

For 1/10, I'm not sure about a dual purpose vehicle. My best guess would be getting started in VTA and going from there. The chassis for oval 1/10 are much different and we don't run alot of 1/10 oval races (maybe 4 or so a year).

As for your wheelchair, I'm sure we can get something set up once we take a look at where you would want to be positioned and physical sizes needed.

-Wayne


----------



## Adam B

Hey, I know a guy that is selling a couple touring cars... just saying!


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Hey, I know a guy that is selling a couple touring cars... just saying!


I wonder who....


----------



## ICEMAN96

sg1 said:


> Hey Rodney,
> 
> For 1/18 a BRP is the way to go. We get a good group running oval and a few road guys.
> We typically set up tracks so we run road and oval the same day. We also run the BRP cars on NORCAR points series days on the road layout. We have all the BRP stuff you'll need at the track.
> 
> For 1/10, I'm not sure about a dual purpose vehicle. My best guess would be getting started in VTA and going from there. The chassis for oval 1/10 are much different and we don't run alot of 1/10 oval races (maybe 4 or so a year).
> 
> As for your wheelchair, I'm sure we can get something set up once we take a look at where you would want to be positioned and physical sizes needed.
> 
> -Wayne


Thanks Wayne if theres a practice day i could come up this week 
Is there racing this sunday 13th
If you run BRP oval and road course at the same day/time im in for sure so whats the best brp kit to get brushless road and oval


----------



## sg1

ICEMAN96 said:


> Thanks Wayne if theres a practice day i could come up this week
> Is there racing this sunday 13th
> If you run BRP oval and road course at the same day/time im in for sure so whats the best brp kit to get brushless road and oval


We may have practice this Sunday.
If we get enough interest doors will be open.

If you get an oval kit all you have to do is adjust the left rear weight to run road.

We do have some pre built kits (RTR) or you can buy the kit and assemble it yourself.

We use:

spec 3100 motor
spec gearing
hobbywing 25a esc with 0 timing
800mah batteries

All of which we have at the Gate


----------



## ICEMAN96

sg1 said:


> We may have practice this Sunday.
> If we get enough interest doors will be open.
> 
> If you get an oval kit all you have to do is adjust the left rear weight to run road.
> 
> We do have some pre built kits (RTR) or you can buy the kit and assemble it yourself.
> 
> We use:
> 
> spec 3100 motor
> spec gearing
> hobbywing 25a esc with 0 timing
> 800mah batteries
> 
> All of which we have at the Gate


COOL I check to see if there practice sunday and get a rtr to get started
it will be fun seeing some old faces


----------



## sg1

*Practice info!!!*

Boys and Girls!!!!

Folks have asked that we run 1 more time on this layout before it gets changed to oval/road for BRP.

It's going to be Saturday, at 10am doors will be open for laps!! 

This post will probably get lost, so I'll start a new thread and have info on the website, www.norcarracing.com, and on facebook also


----------



## Lessen




----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> NORCAR Vintage Trans-Am 1/6/13 - YouTube
> 
> NORCAR Touring Car 17.5 1/6/13 - YouTube


Thanks for posting Josh, and my bad on the start.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, your car looked good, but what happened? Seems like you lost the rear end through the race, or you started driving silly. Glad you are back racing again buddy!


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks for posting Josh, and my bad on the start.


Its all good bro. The pace is there. That's really all that mattered that day.


----------



## Lessen

Battery fell out. The tape broke. I found the rear battery holder had shifted, which causes extra lateral stress to the tape when the battery shifts on impacts. Possibly an impact to the battery side of the car...


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Possibly an impact to the battery side of the car...


Mmmmm......yeah.....probably. something to do with the start, maybe....


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Mmmmm......yeah.....probably. something to do with the start, maybe....




Here's the BRP main. I should have the fantastic 1:12 and much anticipated WGT later this evening.


----------



## Lessen




----------



## Micro_Racer

Lessen said:


> NORCAR WGT 1/6/2013 - YouTube


stupid pinion gear  

It was a solid run...


----------



## Kyosho Racer

4 F1's ordered so far:thumbsup: Soon the F1's will be invading the Gate!


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> 4 F1's ordered so far:thumbsup: Soon the F1's will be invading the Gate!


That's cool. I bet Mackin will be itching to join in.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> That's cool. I bet Mackin will be itching to join in.


Your right:thumbsup: He talked to us on the 1st about getting one. Should be fun. BTW I'm not 1 of the 4 that has ordered. So once I'm in that will be 5. Also another friend of mine is going to get one too...


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Your right:thumbsup: He talked to us on the 1st about getting one. Should be fun. BTW I'm not 1 of the 4 that has ordered. So once I'm in that will be 5. Also another friend of mine is going to get one too...


Very cool. They will be fun to shoot.

The Battle:


----------



## old_dude

Kyosho Racer said:


> Your right:thumbsup: He talked to us on the 1st about getting one. Should be fun. BTW I'm not 1 of the 4 that has ordered. So once I'm in that will be 5. Also another friend of mine is going to get one too...


Jeff:
What are you guys planning on running for rules? I haven't seen any kind of rules package so I was wondering. I assume most of you are buying Tamiya cars.
I am interested also but would like some guidelines.


----------



## ICEMAN96

What would be a good class besides BRP [im getting 1 or 2 brp's for sure] just thinking of a second class, 
something in the lower speeds and once you get the car setup it's low maintenance.
If anyone has any cars for sale let me know, I ran carpet for 6 years till classic went to dirt ran offroad till classic closed and im running u-town offroad now but would like to run on the carpet again. :thumbsup:
Thanks Rodney
[email protected]


----------



## Mackin

I guess the camera doesn't lie. He clearly took me out!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> Jeff:
> What are you guys planning on running for rules? I haven't seen any kind of rules package so I was wondering. I assume most of you are buying Tamiya cars.
> I am interested also but would like some guidelines.


Ron we are going to follow the rules the guys from Toledo are using. I guess their rules are what the standard is for these cars. Here's the basics: 21.5 blinky, 180mm wide car and a spec tire sold from f1paintlab.com I believe the tire brand is called Parus or something like that. As far as I know none of the group has gotten the spec tire yet. Some of the kits come with a set of rubber tires but once all of the group purchase the spec rubber tire we will be running them. Also trying to keep they bodies looking like real or variant F1 paint schemes. Trying to avoid the touring/wgt/12th paint styles.
I beleive you can find the complete rules on pg 186 of the Tamiya F104 disscussion thread on RCtech.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

And yes Ron so far all have purchased the Tamiya


----------



## Chaz955i

ICEMAN96 said:


> What would be a good class besides BRP [im getting 1 or 2 brp's for sure] just thinking of a second class,
> something in the lower speeds and once you get the car setup it's low maintenance.
> If anyone has any cars for sale let me know, I ran carpet for 6 years till classic went to dirt ran offroad till classic closed and im running u-town offroad now but would like to run on the carpet again. :thumbsup:
> Thanks Rodney
> [email protected]


At club races BRP is offered along all the other road classes such as VTA, 12th, Touring, WGT. At a recent race a bunch of guys brought out Mini Coopers which fit your description thought it is yet to be seen if this will turn into a regular class. There is some buzz about an F1 class but again nothing regular, yet. Based on the longetivity of the class and speeds VTA is likely your best bet. VTA stands for Vintage Trans Am which is muscle car bodies on touring cars with 25.5 turn motors. You sound like you've been at this a while so you likely already know that.


----------



## camino86

Does any1 have a fan for a motor that I can buy or use next week and I'm looking for a orengeRx if any1 knows we're they r in stock or if any1 has 1 for sale that would work to


----------



## Adam B

*Fan*

http://shop.franchiseracingproducts.com/FRP-Cooling-Fan-30mm-x-30mm-x-10mm-FRPCOOL1.htm?categoryId=3


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks to everyone who came out to practice yesterday. Lots of racers trying different set-ups - everyone was faster at the end of the day!

Next up - BRP racing Jan 19th. Both Oval and Road.....Looks like we will have a good turnout with some new racers!!!


----------



## Lessen

Yes, good to see Bobby at the track again. :thumbup:


----------



## barryjcm

*tournig car*

woo hoo got a kyosho tc cant wait to start running in clean carpet:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

We are up to 7 Tamiya F1's ordered. Just ordered mine from Tower. Another racer is getting the HPI f10. Once we have them built and ready to race we will be up.

Jeff


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

barryjcm said:


> woo hoo got a kyosho tc cant wait to start running in clean carpet:thumbsup:


That's cool Barry. What class you planning to run?


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Another racer is getting the HPI f10. Jeff


I actually have one of these that I built with my boy a few years ago. Can they actually be competitive if outfitted properly?


----------



## barryjcm

SKEEMCIRE said:


> That's cool Barry. What class you planning to run?


well i only have a17.5 speck system right now:wave:


----------



## Sutman9872

Kyosho Racer said:


> Ron we are going to follow the rules the guys from Toledo are using. I guess their rules are what the standard is for these cars. Here's the basics: 21.5 blinky, 180mm wide car and a spec tire sold from f1paintlab.com I believe the tire brand is called Parus or something like that. As far as I know none of the group has gotten the spec tire yet. Some of the kits come with a set of rubber tires but once all of the group purchase the spec rubber tire we will be running them. Also trying to keep they bodies looking like real or variant F1 paint schemes. Trying to avoid the touring/wgt/12th paint styles.
> I beleive you can find the complete rules on pg 186 of the Tamiya F104 disscussion thread on RCtech.


Here are the rules from their page that we will be following...tires are not listed they said stock work good or the Pardus tires work better..
Chassis rules for the Toledo F1 Class

All chassis platforms must be 180mm in width or narrower and contain a Formula 1 style front end. The width can not exceed the pre set width of 180mm. The use of a widening kit is prohibited. Examples of this are but are not limited to the R-sector widening kit and Tamiya F103 front end and using F103 wheels and tires.

Any Straight Axle chassis will be allowed, currently we will not allow any independent rear axle car to participate. Examples of this are but are not limited to the FGX F1 car.

Chassis may use either pivot ball with link or T-plate rear suspension system. The use of a conversion kit is ok to go from one type to the other. Examples of this are but are not limited to Exotek F1R and TRG Roll Damper or similar.

Any front end used off of a pan car will NOT be allowed. Examples of this are but are not limited to AE reactive caster front end, Corally F1 and Top Rebel front end.

Any purpose built F1 specific after market upper arm front end modification to allow for castor and camber adjustment will be allowed. Examples of this are but are not limited to the Exotek and Tamiya adjustable arm set.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> I actually have one of these that I built with my boy a few years ago. Can they actually be competitive if outfitted properly?


I personally don't know. I would think they would be okay if set up right.


----------



## old_dude

Thanks guys on the rules. With the speed I saw I assume it is a 2 cell 21.5 setup. As i parused the available cars, I noticed that the Tamiya is around $190. The Koysho is just over $300. But the legal hop ups on the Tamiya push it past that point. Just an observation.


----------



## old_dude

This Saturday is one of our BRP oval races. These events also feature a simple roadcourse. We separate the practice times as the track requires converting and we can further break it down to big car little car.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> Thanks guys on the rules. With the speed I saw I assume it is a 2 cell 21.5 setup. As i parused the available cars, I noticed that the Tamiya is around $190. The Koysho is just over $300. But the legal hop ups on the Tamiya push it past that point. Just an observation.


The Kyosho isn't legal Ron, it's 200mm wide from what I read. Yes it's 2 cell 21.5 in Blinky mode of course.


----------



## old_dude

Kyosho Racer said:


> The Kyosho isn't legal Ron, it's 200mm wide from what I read. Yes it's 2 cell 21.5 in Blinky mode of course.


Just checked, its 197 by their specs.


----------



## barryjcm

Kyosho Racer said:


> The Kyosho isn't legal Ron, it's 200mm wide from what I read. Yes it's 2 cell 21.5 in Blinky mode of course.


bummer on the kyosho jeff lol:wave: on yeah ps what body do i need for 17.5 class with 4wd ? 2 cell or 1 cell


----------



## Kyosho Racer

barryjcm said:


> bummer on the kyosho jeff lol:wave: on yeah ps what body do i need for 17.5 class with 4wd ? 2 cell or 1 cell


2 cell Barry. WGT and 12th use 1 cell, everything else is 2 cell:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> Just checked, its 197 by their specs.


Yep too big, perfect if we ever want to run a 200mm class


----------



## Kyosho Racer

barryjcm said:


> bummer on the kyosho jeff lol:wave: on yeah ps what body do i need for 17.5 class with 4wd ? 2 cell or 1 cell


Not sure what the popular sedan body is? I would assume a Mazda 6 or something similar?


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Not sure what the popular sedan body is? I would assume a Mazda 6 or something similar?


Yeah, Mazdaspeed 6 is always a popular choice. The LTC-R also seems to have a loyal following.


----------



## barryjcm

Lessen said:


> Yeah, Mazdaspeed 6 is always a popular choice. The LTC-R also seems to have a loyal following.


well getting my kyosho today going to go over it and see what it needs and maybe get it ready to run it saturday


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

old_dude said:


> This Saturday is one of our BRP oval races. These events also feature a simple roadcourse. We separate the practice times as the track requires converting and we can further break it down to big car little car.


So the 1/10th cars can run this weekend?


----------



## Lessen

barryjcm said:


> well getting my kyosho today going to go over it and see what it needs and maybe get it ready to run it saturday





SKEEMCIRE said:


> So the 1/10th cars can run this weekend?


I believe this weekend is strictly 1/18 scale BRP's. Their roval course is scaled down a bit from what you'd typically see for 1/10. Next 1:10 road race is Sunday the 27th.


----------



## Bigz84

*Wgt*

so excitied, wgt came in the mail today. time to rip open the box, and start building


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Next 1:10 road race is Sunday the 27th.


Saturday the 26th.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Saturday the 26th.


Make up your mind!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Meeks ygpm:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Make up your mind!


Right on the front page, as well as the schedule:
http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Right on the front page, as well as the schedule:
> http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


I see it there fine sir. I was originally going off a schedule I had written down that I put on the fridge last week. For some reason I had written down that weekend as a Sunday race. At any rate, I'll be there!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> I see it there fine sir. I was originally going off a schedule I had written down that I put on the fridge last week. For some reason I had written down that weekend as a Sunday race. At any rate, I'll be there!


Joe probably snuck into your house and changed the list on your fridge just so he could mess with you on here. I bet he took your last beer too:tongue:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Kyosho Racer said:


> Meeks ygpm:thumbsup:


Back at ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Joe probably snuck into your house and changed the list on your fridge just so he could mess with you on here. I bet he took your last beer too:tongue:


Nope, I just drank it! Maybe that's the problem...?


----------



## Mackin

Bigz84 said:


> so excitied, wgt came in the mail today. time to rip open the box, and start building


Cool, Hope you can bring it down for the next club race on Sat the 26th.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mackin said:


> Cool, Hope you can bring it down for the next club race on Sat the 26th.


We hope to have a few if not all of the F1's built and ready for the 26th


----------



## Bigz84

Mackin said:


> Cool, Hope you can bring it down for the next club race on Sat the 26th.


that's the plan, as of right now. hopefully i can lay some laps down and stay out of you fast guys way


----------



## camino86

Is there still 1 of the Hw just stock esc in the shop? If so I will be up on sat to get it


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> Is there still 1 of the Hw just stock esc in the shop? If so I will be up on sat to get it


Just got some in


----------



## scootr117

Any WGT guys from the Gate heading to the Regionals?

I guess the class is dependant on having three entries...Just trying to drum up some support...I'd like to run the event :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

Bigz84 said:


> that's the plan, as of right now. hopefully i can lay some laps down and stay out of you fast guys way


can't make it to race...


----------



## Lessen

Bummer man. Hope to race with you again sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bigz84

*wgt body mounts*

question. what rear body mount hole are the wgt racers using w/ their sofia gt body. i'm thinking the most outer one, that comes thru the 1/4s? thought i would ask before i start making holes in the body.


----------



## Adam B

I hope to head down next Saturday.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I hope to head down next Saturday.


I hope you can make it bro!


----------



## barney24

Bigz84 said:


> question. what rear body mount hole are the wgt racers using w/ their sofia gt body. i'm thinking the most outer one, that comes thru the 1/4s? thought i would ask before i start making holes in the body.


That sounds right. my body posts come through right near the body line just behind the back side window.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I hope you can make it bro!


I didn't know you and Adam were brothers...


----------



## old_dude

Bigz84 said:


> question. what rear body mount hole are the wgt racers using w/ their sofia gt body. i'm thinking the most outer one, that comes thru the 1/4s? thought i would ask before i start making holes in the body.


On a CRC car the rear body posts are in the widest position possible for both the Sophia and DB9. And yes they do come through the top of the quarter panels. Shorter posts mean more body stability.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I didn't know you and Adam were brothers...


Dude, I'm a mut. I could be related to anybody :freak:


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Dude, I'm a mut. I could be related to anybody :freak:


I can see you, Willie, and Winger.... but not Adam...


----------



## Adam B

I am trying to get Milk Dud to come with me. I may even pull an iron man Joe and try to run a few classes if I can get my WGT ready.


----------



## sg1

Next layout will be going down this week.

Expect something different and exciting 

Pics will be posted soon


----------



## Adam B

Sweeper on each end connected with two straights?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Sweeper on each end connected with two straights?


There's a sweeper on each end with a short straight on each end too....


----------



## bobbyh808

Will there be a novice class this weekend?


----------



## sg1

bobbyh808 said:


> Will there be a novice class this weekend?


We have had a novice group the last 2 road races.
There were 2 or 3 VTA and 1 12th guy.


----------



## Lessen

Im pretty confident Chase would like to race again. He didn't want to leave last time.


----------



## Lessen

Awaiting eagerly for a layout pic


----------



## CarbonJoe

bobbyh808 said:


> Will there be a novice class this weekend?


I think you're past Novice class. Although, now that you mention it, you have been away for a while. Almost two whiles...


----------



## camino86

My gf has a vta for novice this week too for the first time.

Does any1 have a 5mm ball cup nut for a tamiya by chance?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Awaiting eagerly for a layout pic


How about this?


----------



## bobbyh808

CarbonJoe said:


> I think you're past Novice class. Although, now that you mention it, you have been away for a while. Almost two whiles...


Lol...very true


----------



## Adam B

If Bobby is racing, I have to race also! I mean it is nice to see everybody, but Bobby makes the trip so much better.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> How about this?


It's close, but the right side has been changed to look like the left side 
The angled chute in the middle and tight "S" turn is the same


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> If Bobby is racing, I have to race also! I mean it is nice to see everybody, but Bobby makes the trip so much better.


Ditto pal :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Wayne is sending me the changes to the layout and I will have a revised formal drawing later.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> My gf has a vta for novice this week too for the first time.
> 
> Does any1 have a 5mm ball cup nut for a tamiya by chance?


I may have what you need Jason. We can check and see when you bring my painted F1 body over.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> It's close, but the right side has been changed to look like the left side
> The angled chute in the middle and tight "S" turn is the same


HELLS YEAH! This is gonna be a GOOD one!


----------



## Adam B

Saturday can't happen soon enough. Thinking about testing the boards out, I mean my mod car. I guess I mean my mod car's durability against the boards.


----------



## Lessen

No doubt! I cannot wait to get this car back out on the track. I'm anxious to work on a few things concerning my focus.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> No doubt! I cannot wait to get this car back out on the track. I'm anxious to work on a few things concerning my focus.


Adderall? LOL

It sounds odd, but you can over focus. If you don't pay attention to traffic and only your car you could drive up on somebody, miss a chance to make a pass by not looking ahead of the car, or block faster traffic from behind you. I learned this running oval, the hard way might I add. The thing you and I both need to work on is maintaining the proper line. I can lay down a decent lap, then follow it with a ton of crap laps.


----------



## jar

Adam B said:


> Adderall? LOL
> 
> It sounds odd, but you can over focus. If you don't pay attention to traffic and only your car you could drive up on somebody, miss a chance to make a pass by not looking ahead of the car, or block faster traffic from behind you. I learned this running oval, the hard way might I add. The thing you and I both need to work on is maintaining the proper line. I can lay down a decent lap, then follow it with a ton of crap laps.


Traffic driving is also important because when a person takes someone else out, both vehicles are slowed down.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> The thing you and I both need to work on is maintaining the proper line. I can lay down a decent lap, then follow it with a ton of crap laps.


Yes, exactly. Mostly because I find I don't pay close enough attention to what I'm doing. I've realized I have a habit of just running the car corner to corner and trying to keep tight lines. Well, just because it's tight doesn't mean it's fast. The problem for me is I find myself not focusing to enough detail, and most importantly; not consistantly. It's akin to reading every word for a few pages of a book and then realizing I have no idea what I've read in the past 5 minutes. I dont' know if that sounds weird, but it's something I always struggled with when I was younger. I see the same scenario happening when I'm on track, moreso during practice or qualifying. When I'm racing head up, I'm naturally more into the game.



jar said:


> Traffic driving is also important because when a person takes someone else out, both vehicles are slowed down.


I don't even know where to start with that one... :freak:


----------



## jar

Okay well? I'll give it the Ol' college try to be there on the 26th to practice what I preach and epically fail since I can barely drive a 2wealfth scale, let alone in traffic.:wave:


----------



## jar

camino86 said:


> My gf has a vta for novice this week too for the first time.
> 
> Does any1 have a 5mm ball cup nut for a tamiya by chance?


My plans are to be there too. So, I'll have all my K car cups too, I think they're the same and high quality as well. So, she's running a Tamiya? One of the older touring chassis with all the Blue aluminum and CF? They're pretty sweat, I mean sweet.:tongue:


----------



## Adam B

Maybe I will run my 12th scale so I can give you practice with traffic. May even bring my WGT car and get it ready to run eventually. So that will give me a 17.5TC, 12th scale, and WGT. I just need to build a VTA so I can be as cool as Joe and never have to marshal. LOL


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Maybe I will run my 12th scale so I can give you practice with traffic. May even bring my WGT car and get it ready to run eventually. So that will give me a 17.5TC, 12th scale, and WGT. I just need to build a VTA so I can be as cool as Joe and never have to marshal. LOL


That's how we think at the Gate 

I'm sure we'll be there a bit earlier then scheduled (9am ish), so plan on lots of practice!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Maybe I will run my 12th scale so I can give you practice with traffic. May even bring my WGT car and get it ready to run eventually. So that will give me a 17.5TC, 12th scale, and WGT. I just need to build a VTA so I can be as cool as Joe and never have to marshal. LOL


Don't forget foam TC as well.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Don't forget foam TC as well.


Exactly! He's got an extra car!


----------



## SlaminRC17

Ill be there a little before noon, for some practice. First on-road race in about... 15 years. I'll try to stay out of the way.

Kevin


----------



## Kyosho Racer

SlaminRC17 said:


> Ill be there a little before noon, for some practice. First on-road race in about... 15 years. I'll try to stay out of the way.
> 
> Kevin


What are you running Kevin?


----------



## SlaminRC17

1/12 scale


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> Don't forget foam TC as well.


Isn't that vintage touring car? My racing arsenal consists of 17.5 TC, Mod/13.5 TC, 17.5 12th scale, and a WGT that needs electronics put in (Wayne?). Only pan cars should have foam, until they master rubber tires for them too.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Isn't that vintage touring car? My racing arsenal consists of 17.5 TC, Mod/13.5 TC, 17.5 12th scale, and a WGT that needs electronics put in (Wayne?). Only pan cars should have foam, until they master rubber tires for them too.


Nope. Foam is faster, doesn't flip over if you graze a flapper, and is more consistent. What's not to like?


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> Nope. Foam is faster, doesn't flip over if you graze a flapper, and is more consistent. What's not to like?


Truing tires, different compounds, and chunking tires. Plus other then you, Josh, and Ken, who else wants to race it? I mean I know there are people that will run it or want to, but if it is so great and whatever, why did it die?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Truing tires, different compounds, and chunking tires. Plus other then you, Josh, and Ken, who else wants to race it? I mean I know there are people that will run it or want to, but if it is so great and whatever, why did it die?


You have to true tires in 1/12 and WGT, and they're still around. Spec tires in WGT and foam TC for a while. Multiple compounds in 1/12 scale. Why did foam TC die? People are lazy. Don't want to change pinions and ride height.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> You have to true tires in 1/12 and WGT, and they're still around. Spec tires in WGT and foam TC for a while. Multiple compounds in 1/12 scale. Why did foam TC die? People are lazy. Don't want to change pinions and ride height.


I would run foam TC if someone would true my tires and change my pinions and ride height for me:thumbsup:......errr nevermind I'm too lazy to ask someone to do that:freak:


----------



## Adam B

I get the lazy thing, as long as Wayne is willing to help me out, I will play with pan cars, lol. I did foam TC years ago, but rubber is easier. I dealt with foam when I ran oval. Stupid car had a different compound on each corner. But foam tires is the reason it took me almost 2 years to finally decide to assemble and run my 12th scale.


----------



## Lessen

Two reasons I run the foam car. 
1. I now have an extra chassis that suits the class
2. Due to the 13.5 motor, it's a more powerful class which is fun.

I figure I'll continue to run the foam car until I get my 17.5 program up to a competitive level and I can justify adding another rubber TC with a hotter wind. 2 classes is my max. 3 would be ok at big events where I have more time.

I'll be honest though, truing tires is kind of annoying.

I have one more set of tires to burn that Mr. Wise gave me. After that I'll need to buy a new set. What are you running Joe? We should spec our own tire.


----------



## old_dude

Sounds like an interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## camino86

How much isit for a 1st time novice racer?


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> How much isit for a 1st time novice racer?


Entry fees for NORCAR club races:

20.00 1st class (non club member)(15.00 club members)
10.00 2nd class
5.00 novice

A year club membership is 50.00


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I am definately a novice.
Certainly drive like one.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Two reasons I run the foam car.
> 1. I now have an extra chassis that suits the class
> 2. Due to the 13.5 motor, it's a more powerful class which is fun.
> 
> I figure I'll continue to run the foam car until I get my 17.5 program up to a competitive level and I can justify adding another rubber TC with a hotter wind. 2 classes is my max. 3 would be ok at big events where I have more time.
> 
> I'll be honest though, truing tires is kind of annoying.
> 
> I have one more set of tires to burn that Mr. Wise gave me. After that I'll need to buy a new set. What are you running Joe? We should spec our own tire.


oh come on, who doesn't love the smell of burnt foam rubber when you true those tires.

Josh, i still have foams if you are interested. not going to make it tomorrow, but someday down the road, if you want me too, i'll bring what i have.

Have fun tomorrow guys....


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Is the brp roval race on the 2nd open to all classes? Thinking of debuting the F1's then. If not that's ok we will bring them on the 16th for sure.

Jeff


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Is the brp roval race on the 2nd open to all classes? Thinking of debuting the F1's then. If not that's ok we will bring them on the 16th for sure.
> 
> Jeff


BRP roval would not suit suit any 1:10 car unfortunately. Looking forward to all the new F1's though.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> BRP roval would not suit suit any 1:10 car unfortunately. Looking forward to all the new F1's though.


Looks like the 16th then:thumbsup:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Kyosho Racer said:


> Looks like the 16th then:thumbsup:


I was looking forward to seeing you guys run those tomorrow. Well maybe Jason will have his with him.


----------



## camino86

I will have mine tomarow for some RnD


----------



## Kyosho Racer

SKEEMCIRE said:


> I was looking forward to seeing you guys run those tomorrow. Well maybe Jason will have his with him.


Mine is still waiting on my shorty pack which should arrive on Tues. Once it's here I will be able to layout the electronics like I want. 2 others in the group are ready but the other 2 are waiting on parts like me. One guy would've started on his last week but his Ebay seller sent him the wrong car and he had to send it back. I would think by the 16th we should be 6 or 7 strong. Jason will have his tommorrow getting a head start on setup on the rest of us


----------



## Adam B

Anybody have 48 pitch pinions? I am looking for a 20.


----------



## jamesj

i want to race 12scale but first i need to get car fixed engine light is on and don't trust the car to travel to the gate..........i have to take the car in around 8am sat to get it fixed....... i hope to be there but i think ill be too late to race my 12scale..............


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i want to race 12scale but first i need to get car fixed engine light is on and don't trust the car to travel to the gate..........i have to take the car in around 8am sat to get it fixed....... i hope to be there but i think ill be too late to race my 12scale..............


Racing starts at 3pm!
Get that car fixed!


----------



## jamesj

im missing a pair of glasses if any one finds them pls let me know


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> im missing a pair of glasses if any one finds them pls let me know


There was a pair on the "railing" of the scoring tower, above the race result printouts.


----------



## jamesj

thanks at least i know where they are.............thanks again..........


----------



## jar

Today was the first day I've been able to enjoy running 12th. Not only that, having two heats all day is really great. I had a great day today but, if someone has a nice 17.5 I could borrow for the next race I want to see if my Reedy is that lacking before I invest in something new.


----------



## jar

*What I learned today*

Leaving some more on the tire when truing makes the car feel more natural on the track.


----------



## Lessen

Pretty solid day for me. I'm anxious to see the video. I'm officialy retiring the Losi. My Serpent program is going too well to be bothered by that thing anymore.  One class until I get another snake.


----------



## old_dude

A little more foam helps on lower bite tracks Rudy. As it comes up cut them down a little. Wayne likes to put a skim cut on a couple of times a race day.
I loved that layout. When I first got Wayne's sketch I said "oh boy!" But it had a great rhythm that made it fun but a challenge. It was tough to pass on though.


----------



## old_dude

Great to see some new faces. Glad they came and I hope they come back.

Word is still filtering out about our track.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> A little more foam helps on lower bite tracks Rudy. As it comes up cut them down a little. Wayne likes to put a skim cut on a couple of times a race day.
> I loved that layout. When I first got Wayne's sketch I said "oh boy!" But it had a great rhythm that made it fun but a challenge. It was tough to pass on though.


That was one of the first layouts we didn't run 8 second lap times 
I liked it, traction came up and racing was close.
It was the first time I couldn't just run flat punched and turn the wheel!!

The only thing I woulda liked to see was the VTA's run it backwards!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Considering the competition in WGT last night, I was very happy to come home 3rd!! I enjoyed the track layout... challenging and not "flat punched".... Next up BRP racing!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> That was one of the first layouts we didn't run 8 second lap times
> I liked it, traction came up and racing was close.
> It was the first time I couldn't just run flat punched and turn the wheel!!
> 
> The only thing I woulda liked to see was the VTA's run it backwards!!


Wayne, 
You always run punched out.
Dana loved the track, he kept saying it the whole night
Good running in 1/12th


----------



## Adam B

Layout was fun and considering how different it was, I only heard one person complain, not that he/she matters anyhow. It was cool to see everybody, and I missed some regulars. Thanks again for a great time, Will and I enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Lessen

Glad to hear the travellers having a good time and enjoying the facility.

I'm catching up Adam. I hope you have better luck next time so we can race a bit more heads up.

P.S. Any Gate road-guys interested in going to Beaver next Sunday? Unless something comes up, I'm heading over there.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, I am so glad you got a new car. You look like a new racer all of a sudden.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> I only heard one person complain, not that he/she matters anyhow.


This is true. It was a fun layout, though.


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> This is true. It was a fun layout, though.


Nice 12th scale run yesterday. TQ, then you got molested to last to fight your way back up. Is Ron running one of those shorty 2 cells in his WGT? That thing was a rocket on rails. It is also good to see Chuck giving Ron a fight in VTA.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

F1 is done:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> That was one of the first layouts we didn't run 8 second lap times
> I liked it, traction came up and racing was close.
> It was the first time I couldn't just run flat punched and turn the wheel


That why you ran one qualifier and bailed? You liked it so much? I know you played the "tired, worn out card", but stayed all night. I call shenanigans.


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> F1 is done:thumbsup:


Right team.
Wrong driver.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> Right team.
> Wrong driver.


Not a fan of Hamilton?


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Not a fan of Hamilton?


Oh no..I have no issue there. Just a bigger JB fan :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> Right team.
> Wrong driver.


I was going to have the Stig drive it but someone else already has him as a driver:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> Oh no..I have no issue there. Just a bigger JB fan :thumbsup:


That's cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86

Well I think I'm ready for a new tc that's a bit newer so at this point I'm putting my cars for sale. I have 2 complete losi xxxs rollers and 1 roller about 3/4 complete with a bit of spare parts. I'm asking $350 for the lot. Pm me for more info


----------



## Mackin

Finally get a VTA car that works and was going to enter the VTA Nats in Chicago. Sold out, good for them, sucks for me!


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> Nice 12th scale run yesterday. TQ, then you got molested to last to fight your way back up. Is Ron running one of those shorty 2 cells in his WGT? That thing was a rocket on rails. It is also good to see Chuck giving Ron a fight in VTA.


Adam: I run a full size pack (1 cell) in my WGT. My setup is almost identical to Wayne's but I am old. It would be faster in his hands.
I do run a 2 cell shorty in my VTA.


----------



## TangTester

Hey guys. Is there any big races coming up in this area in the next couple of months?


----------



## Adam B

TangTester said:


> Hey guys. Is there any big races coming up in this area in the next couple of months?


Next month there is the Grand Slam race at Access Hobbies in Springfield, the week after is the ROAR Region 5 race near Cinci.


----------



## SlaminRC17

Anyone looking to unload a CRC world gt roller for a decent price. 
Thanx, Kevin


----------



## Adam B

SlaminRC17 said:


> Anyone looking to unload a CRC world gt roller for a decent price.
> Thanx, Kevin


I may, I have one and a BMI WGT. Trying to decide which one I want to run


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I may, I have one and a BMI WGT. Trying to decide which one I want to run


Both....


----------



## Mackin

Adam B said:


> I may, I have one and a BMI WGT. Trying to decide which one I want to run



That's easy!


----------



## starrx

Mackin said:


> Finally get a VTA car that works and was going to enter the VTA Nats in Chicago. Sold out, good for them, sucks for me!


i feel the same way...good for them sucks for me


----------



## Lessen

Hey everybody.

I have a pair of Losi JRX-S type-R's for sale. One is setup in VTA trim (Ballistic 25.5/Havoc Pro ESC). Just requires radio gear, steering servo and body. 2nd chassis is a roller. Lot's of spare/tuning parts. 3 Turnigy Nano-Tech 4200 packs. Losi pit mat. Losi american standard toolset. I'll even throw in the Lift-n-lock pitbox. 

*SOLD!*


----------



## camino86

Lessen u have pm


----------



## jar

old_dude said:


> Great to see some new faces. Glad they came and I hope they come back.
> 
> Word is still filtering out about our track.


Yeah, Mike T and Kevin D are both foam tire guys from back in the day. I've seen both many times on the off road tour but never at the gate. Really fun to run with both of them.

Yeah, after being to almost, every track in Ohio, I can attest; the Gate is both the nicest facility and best program around. Just wanted to make sure management knows that, at least, I recognise that.


----------



## jar

SlaminRC17 said:


> Anyone looking to unload a CRC world gt roller for a decent price.
> Thanx, Kevin


Can't handle the competition in 12th?:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

jar said:


> Yeah, after being to almost, every track in Ohio, I can attest; the Gate is both the nicest facility and best program around. Just wanted to make sure management knows that, at least, I recognise that.


THANKS! The NORCAR Board Members, and our club members work very hard EVERY WEEK to try and give the racers the best track, race program, and a fun environment to race in! 

Thank you for recognizing the hard work of these folks who volunteer countless hours every week...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Rudy!


----------



## old_dude

It is an all volunteer effort so compliments are appreciated.


----------



## Adam B

I am going to have to agree with Rudy. Everybody that works The Gate is great, even Wayne, and most of the racers are great people to be around. It says a lot when I and others are willing to drive the distance we do to race there and pass at least another track on our way, or have other places we can race that is about the same distance.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I am going to have to agree with Rudy. Everybody that works The Gate is great, even Wayne, and most of the racers are great people to be around. It says a lot when I and others are willing to drive the distance we do to race there and pass at least another track on our way, or have other places we can race that is about the same distance.


You are too kind....
The most fun I've had with you has been the Halloween race, when you sat across from me and staired at me for 3 days straight....


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> Yeah, after being to almost, every track in Ohio, I can attest; the Gate is both the nicest facility and best program around. Just wanted to make sure management knows that, at least, I recognise that.





Adam B said:


> I am going to have to agree with Rudy. Everybody that works The Gate is great, even Wayne, and most of the racers are great people to be around. It says a lot when I and others are willing to drive the distance we do to race there and pass at least another track on our way, or have other places we can race that is about the same distance.


Thanks for the kind words, guys. We work hard to be a track for racers, by racers. We're always open to suggestions as well.


----------



## Lessen

Losi's are sold.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Adam B said:


> I am going to have to agree with Rudy. Everybody that works The Gate is great, even Wayne, and most of the racers are great people to be around. It says a lot when I and others are willing to drive the distance we do to race there and pass at least another track on our way, or have other places we can race that is about the same distance.


Even Wayne?
Are you sure?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> You are too kind....
> The most fun I've had with you has been the Halloween race, when you sat across from me and staired at me for 3 days straight....


Maybe he was trying to figure out that earing thing you got going on:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Maybe he was trying to figure out that earing thing you got going on:thumbsup:


That explains EVERYTHING. He thought he was watching the racing on closed circuit television. Turns out that was just a hole in Wayne's ear.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I am going to have to agree with Rudy. Everybody that works The Gate is great, even Wayne, and most of the racers are great people to be around. It says a lot when I and others are willing to drive the distance we do to race there and pass at least another track on our way, or have other places we can race that is about the same distance.


yep, said it before, and will keep saying it, great place, and crew. top notch.

thanks for providing a great place to race


----------



## Lessen

Here's one so far...


----------



## Bigz84

nice run Joe....


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Maybe he was trying to figure out that earing thing you got going on:thumbsup:


He wasn't looking at my ear...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Maybe he was trying to figure out if it is metric or SAE.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigz84 said:


> nice run Joe....


Thanks, Todd. I don't fail all of the time, just some of the time.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Thanks, Todd. I don't fail all of the time, just some of the time.


I fail all the time but at least I'm consistent


----------



## barney24

One more thanks for the compliments guys. We have a pretty good team! But ultimately, it's the racers that keep the doors open.


----------



## Lessen




----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Thanks for posting the vid. That had to be one of my favorite VTA races. A little bumping and banging but with four cars grouping up like it's hard to avoid. That track was alot of fun, but boy was it hard to pass on. Can't wait for the next race day.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lessen - did you post the WGT race from 1/26? I wanted to see if I was asleep at the start of the race, or if Joe owes me dinner


----------



## Lessen

No I havn't sorry. I've been really busy the last couple weeks and everytime I think I'll have some time to get caught up on some hobby stuff something comes up. This weekend I'm fortunate enough to receive a free case of the flu. I'll see if I can get that WGT race put together today. For the moment I'm going back to bed.

Video uploading now. Will be a couple hours.


----------



## Mackin

FYI, The Protoform truck body fits the WGT like it was made for it.


----------



## Lessen




----------



## Sutman9872

*transponder*

I was wanting to find out if the MRT transponder will work with the setup at the track....thanks


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sutman9872 said:


> I was wanting to find out if the MRT transponder will work with the setup at the track....thanks


Yes. We haven't upgraded the decoder. Lots of people are using MRT transponders.


----------



## Sutman9872

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes. We haven't upgraded the decoder. Lots of people are using MRT transponders.


thank you...


----------



## camino86

For vta on a car with 1.9 ratio 84t 48p spur what pinion do I need?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> For vta on a car with 1.9 ratio 84t 48p spur what pinion do I need?


You need around a 3.8 FDR, so 42.

FDR = (s/p) * IDR


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> You need around a 3.8 FDR, so 42.
> 
> FDR = (s/p) * IDR


And you will want to switch to a 64 pitch gear then. There will not be enough room for those as 48 pitch. For example a 92 spur/46 pinion, or 96 spur/48 pinion in 64 pitch.

I have an app on my iphone called Ratio Calc that has cars loaded and you can save your car. Not sure what phone you have, but I am sure droid has something also.


----------



## CarbonJoe

He can use whatever spur / pinion combo fits as long as the spur has twice as many teeth as the pinion, regardless of pitch.


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> He can use whatever spur / pinion combo fits as long as the spur has twice as many teeth as the pinion, regardless of pitch.


true. not sure what car he has, but the xray does not have that much room for his combo in 48 pitch like he stated he has.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Hey guys - looking to get back into the carpet scene and looking for a good lipo 1/12 scale or lipo touring car set-up.

Ran up at the old gate in the dungeon with chris - buddy and chicky and all the other guys.

PM me what you might have or send pics / prices to:

[email protected]

Plan to be up to the track this weekend if anyone has a good deal and maybe get some track time if I get something. Like to get pretty much rtr maybe less radio set-up.

Thanks - mike


----------



## Sutman9872

As always a great time up at The Gate...can't wait till I can come up again and race....Can't wait to see the video from Sunday.


----------

